# Naruto 691 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Predict until you die.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

The shinobie are freed and madara decides to use rt to revive everyone his war killed because he was tricked


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Sasuke or Rikudou ends the MT, followed by a massive Rinne Tensei.


Welcome back Neji. :ignoramus


----------



## xRenChi (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto/Sasuke drama starts again.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Aug 28, 2014)

Madara being TnJ'd... Of course if he's not dead.


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2014)

Nardo and Sasgay have their final fight and the story ends by Chapter 700


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 28, 2014)

Madara releases edo tensei or bring everyone back to life(or both) after a TNJ by hashirama.

I can say for sure that will happen(or the seeds will be planted for it to happen very soon).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto just said it.

Everyone lives happily ever after!


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 28, 2014)

Hagoromo final villain. 

"Thanks for the saving the world so I can destroy it, bitches  "


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 28, 2014)

They will all live happily forever.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 28, 2014)

More info about Hamura. And can Kaguya & BZ really get sealed? BZ said he was born right before Kaguya was sealed, so it can happen again, right?

Also what about Juubi and Shinju?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 28, 2014)

the kages deactivate tsukiyomi, madara is possesed and is foreced to use rinne tensei on everyone who died in this war.

story time with grandpa haggy.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone will undo infinite tsukyomi. Chapter ends. Oh, I forgot. More talk.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

There is no part 3.  Manga ends at 700. Next 10 chapters are the final volume.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 28, 2014)

Very no-homo Hashirama and Madara interactions, RT for everyone, MT is broken and as the pods open to free everyone they also start dropping tons of candy like a pinata, everyone lives happily ever after.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

sasuke and/or RS release everyone from the fruit but then............... it turns out, they are all dead 




or orochimaru comes out


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

The Byakugan's true power, Neji's power.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 28, 2014)

First page will be Hagoromo continues:

"I really thank you, guys. Kaguya was the one, who can stop my plans, like my brother after her. Thats why i killed him and sealed her to prevent  them from it. Now nothing can stop the alien invaders from space. We will take this world, like others before".

Everyone shocked during next 16 pages. 

The chapter ends with "What a twist!!! What happen in the 3rd season?!"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 28, 2014)

How can there be two moons, unless the pervious one will be destroyed.

Oh and Kaguya is not done.


----------



## RBL (Aug 28, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

Would be pretty damn hilarious if Hagoromo is planning this all along. Bring it


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Aug 28, 2014)

Madara uses Gedo Rinne Tensei, or ends up trolled by being sealed within the Sage of Six Path's weapons. The Shinju Tree roots is undone since Juubi is sealed away, everyone is still trapped in Mugen Tsukiyomi, Sasuke uses his Rinnegan to undo the Mugen Tsukiyomi on everyone using the moon. Minato bids farewell to Naruto as he, the Edo Hokages, Hagoromo, and the 5 Kages all return back to the afterlife.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2014)

A horde of 2ft tall teddy bears appears and start drumming on the heads of decapitated Zetsus and they sing Yub Nub while the force ghosts of the deceased Jedi kages look on.

Well, that or we're in for a chapter or three of clean up after this messy arc.
1) Ending Mugen Tsukiyomi and reviving the trapped shinobi
2) Dealing with Madara or rather who will Madara revive with RT at the cost of his life
3) Hagoromo explaining everything about Kaguya, Hamura and BZ
4) Naruto and Sasuke ending their temporary alliance and going their separate ways again promising to fight at a future date
5) Finding new or old hosts for the bijuu. Hosts chosen by the bijuu.


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to revive next chapter.



Brandon has spoken.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2014)

Hashi and Mads hold hands. Do it.


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Aug 28, 2014)

*[Prediction] Kaguya is still around, back story next chapter*

If you notice, when the terrible character known as Zetsu's mother was sealed, 10 Bijuu were extracted including the rabbit, which is Kaguya the rabbit goddess.

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]

She is the one who spat out the trash known as Madara Uchiha:

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]

So do you think that just like Dragonball Z where Kid buu is killed but good Buu remains, that good Kaguya, the one without the corruption remains?


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 28, 2014)

Who is her hubby again?


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I was looking at this and the bitch is smiling. She is up to something here...


----------



## Plague (Aug 28, 2014)

Sure, why not! 

lol In all seriousness I doubt it. Hagoromo will probably explain Kaguya's backstory next chapter. And it will be revealed that she never needed and Army to fight anything. She was just going senile due too the fruit lol


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Aug 28, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Who is her hubby again?



I think she is like a tree and a god in the sense that she can create children without the need of a partner, plus it would add to her priestess image of purity if she was a virgin.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to revive next chapter.



_this has been your predication for the last 50 chapters i believe. good luck this time _


He is going to tell Sasuke how he reminds him of his little brother Izuna and thus Madara's flashback starts and that he uses Rinnei Tensei


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2014)

She's still attached to the statue.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 28, 2014)

She either raped some random human or she's asexual...


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 28, 2014)

inb4 it's not Madara. It's a new Zetsu baby that just happens to look like Madara.


----------



## Azula (Aug 28, 2014)

She is inside Madara


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Aug 28, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> inb4 it's not Madara. It's a new Zetsu baby that just happens to look like Madara.


Lel I like this idea, but sadly it is above Kishimoto's standard to write something so sneaky nowadays.



-Azula- said:


> She is inside Madara



Lel she replaced Hashirama, no Hashirama-breast.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 28, 2014)

Madara's headband stuck on Tenten's scroll may mean something


----------



## Gortef (Aug 28, 2014)

Kaguyas sharinnegan seemed to go blind, wonder if that means anything... or it just means that it got sealed.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

I still expect some kind of twist coming our way.
Hagoromo may turn on them all.


----------



## TRN (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> I still expect some kind of twist coming our way.
> *Hagoromo may turn on them all*.




Every time i see someone post this..



I predic the war is over


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well laguya was evil as f...k so there should be no wonder that her kids would get that after her (well she is the one that rised them).... and since she got sealed again hogoromo can do what ever he had planed before (maybe he will repair his mistake of sharing chakra to ninjas... and will just try to absorb it all without killing them)


anyway I think that kaguya could have found a way to escape... which is turn into 10th biju (rabbit) and enter madaras body when she split him out.... so her chakra & will are there... while mazo and BZ got sealed in that moon

kinda to make kaguya meet hogoromo... and open the path for naruto to TNJ them... this time the fight would be on earth so more dangerous as tehre are many people still trapped in IT and they might die from this fight

well the beeting between hogoromo and kaguya could lead to past informations.... and since hogo has no chakra... menas that they wont be able to seal kaguya again (2moons on the same sky XD)... so kill or get turned good so it wont happen ever again.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah not quite convinced that was the least we will see of Kaguya. Could be wrong but I won't be 100% convinced until the series is over. Just seems like she has some unfinished stroylines like her orignal fight with Hargamo and Hamura and why they fought in the first place. Sure their was a generic explanation given but it seems like their is much more to it than just the plain generic explanation given by Hagramo. Also Kaguya seemed to know Asura and Inadra as she recognized Naruto and Sauske as their reincarnations so when  so the the sons may have been quite a bit older than we first thought when they challenged her.  Also we still don't know anything about Hamura's fate after the battle.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 28, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to revive next chapter.



I actually think you're right.

Well, not that soon.

But I'm guessing that next chapter will deal with Hagoromo's plan to undo the Mugen Tsukiyomi, then Madara will be TNJed by Naruto, Sasuke and Hashirama about how you can't run from your problems and live in a dream, and Madara will revive everyone. 692 will be everyone reviving/ waking up.

Unless Kaguya backstory from Hagoromo first. Fun.

Then again, considering all the explosions, I doubt there's any part of Neji still around for his soul to return to...


----------



## Sora (Aug 28, 2014)

everything was a dream
naruto dozed off during the ninja academy and dreamed the entire 687 chapters


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2014)

all the dead get revived. U_U


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Let's see

- Madara is converted as Neji is revived
- Hagoromo begins to give them more backstory on himself, his brother and Kaguya

All we'll see next chapter.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chapter 691:

- Madara (not Sasuke) uses his Rinnegan to deactivate MT
- Madara gives his farewell address and uses Rinne Tensei to revive the dead; Neji returns
- Hagoromo gives the origin of Kaguya and the fate of Hamura

Chapter 692:

- Hagoromo and the edo tensei Hokage fade away; Naruto speaks to Minato for the last time
- The Shinobi alliance celebrate their victory; Naruto is hailed as the messiah
- The award ceremony is held; Naruto and Kakashi are heavily decorated, Sasuke's contributions aren't acknowledged 
- The Naruto vs. Sasuke arc is initiated on the last page with a Sasuke panel


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2014)

*There is no way it is the end*

or i just want to believe it


Kaguya could never be defeated twice by the same move... something will happen


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2014)

*Chapter 691 Prediction*:   The Final Goodbye

The Allied Forces celebrate their victory over Madara, Black Zetsu, and Kagura.  And the dead Kage express their desire for peace and say their final goodbyes.  Where the hardest is Naruto and Minato.   Then the dead return to the afterlife.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sasuke uses Rinne Tensei to revive just Neji.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

A new threat appears nothing is over until choujis mom sings.
If not mt is release, and mdara revives everyone. 
I think something will happen either rs is bad or sasuke tries to kill the bijuu.  Or the fruit sprouts again from the people and someone eats it


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2014)

Hagoromo reveals he planned everything and then Madara wakes up to help everyone fight him.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

Here is the new scan from the movie revealing more designs and a clearer view of Naruto's design.
They all seems to be 20+ years old.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

If the move is canon it does not make sense for naruto to have his hand bandaged if he and sasuke lost the marks. They will probably still have them but rs has his own as well and the reason we saw them this chapter was probably because he sensed them being used. Not that they lost them. Seems weird.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaara's mini gourd is cool.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2014)

The alliance may be freed, blah blah blah.

Either Hagoromo is revealed to be evil or the Sasuke clusterfuck is upon us.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> Here is the new scan from the movie revealing more designs and a clearer view of Naruto's design.
> They all seems to be 20+ years old.



Gah, I don't know if I like the designs or not.  Lee is pretty much as expected, Temari looks fine but totally different, Chouji looks like he's intentionally imitating Asuma, and Gaara definitely looks worse. =/

Hopefully they'll look better once they're more than rough sketches.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh christ.

Balls in the air.

literally anything could happen.


----------



## RBL (Aug 28, 2014)

ohgod TenTen looks Extremely cool so does Lee.

i don't like gaara's new design, i liked his old and gothic design better :/.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> Here is the new scan from the movie revealing more designs and a clearer view of Naruto's design.
> They all seems to be 20+ years old.



Naruto doll looks better than that anime drawing. the clothes suit the figurine as well. 
As for Naruto's bandaged hand, it is a consequence of another rasengan vs chidori fight when naruto and sasuke fight. 

Next chapter: finally the begining of convo chapters, among many and hilariously badly written hijinks of how stupid naruto is despite being strongest ninja alive.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2014)

Gabe said:


> If the move is canon it does not make sense for naruto to have his hand bandaged if he and sasuke lost the marks. They will probably still have them but rs has his own as well and the reason we saw them this chapter was probably because he sensed them being used. Not that they lost them. Seems weird.



I'm starting to think those bandages are just there for aesthetic purposes.

The seals have been used and they're gone for good, so if there is a reason behind those bandages, it's probably related to something else.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto 691: The Revival 

Hagoromo reveals that only the caster can Reverse Mugen Tsukiyomi. They go over to Madara and revive him back and explain everything. Madara decides to reverse Mugen Tsukiyomi and absorbs the Chakra from his lower half for enough power to cast the Jutsu since he states that without Hashirama power. Its even Harder to handle the power of the Rinnegan despite them being his own eyes.

Madara Breaks Mugen Tsukiyomi but right after he does it. A Black Spiral Zetsu appears fused with the Chakra power of the Juubi Rabbit. It wraps itself around Madara. and Declares that he does not like the ending to this shinobi story. And that its time to erase everything and start over.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 28, 2014)

I predict kaguya trolls all of them next chapter


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh yeah. Spiral Zetsu. He should be running around still. 

Maybe some Zetsu clones too. But they'd be easy pickings.

Spiral Zetsu did take on msot of the army. Even if it was while controlling Yamato. But meh.


----------



## calimike (Aug 29, 2014)

according to naruto fans on twitter, Something's wrong with the latest naruto chapter...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sage of the Six Path's smile...






Naruto is #1 on ToC in WSJ #40

Naruto preview. what did it say?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

You mean the japs? Interesting, so we're not the only one


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Here is the new scan from the movie revealing more designs and a clearer view of Naruto's design.
> They all seems to be 20+ years old.



eeew naruto's hair looks like shit he needs longer hair wtf


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Aug 29, 2014)

The Sage now is evil and can control every ninja in the world under the infinite tsukiyomi. Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura have to fight everyone.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 29, 2014)

Hagoromo's plan was worst than what Kaguya intends to do.


----------



## TRN (Aug 29, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> eeew naruto's hair looks like shit he needs longer hair wtf



Not every male have to look feminine 


Take Kenshiro


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2014)

Could someone translate what the preview said?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 29, 2014)

preview! preview! preview! translate the preview!

come to think of it, wasn't it easy for us to see kaguya was evil. imagine if she was nice all along and it was hagoromo who sucked.

i'm looking forward to next week, whatever it is.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, the last panel is so anti climatic that I wonder wtf is going to happen next chapter 

What did the preview say dammit


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah, the last panel is so anti climatic that I wonder wtf is going to happen next chapter
> 
> What did the preview say dammit



I can make out a few more Chinese looking words, though not the whole thing. 

The Alliance troops are mentioned, I believe. And 浮世 in Jap means something like a transitory world... could refer to the IT genjutsu the whole world is under.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 29, 2014)

I think Kaguya is not over yet.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 29, 2014)

I am almost sure that isn't Naruto's preview.


----------



## takL (Aug 29, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I am almost sure that isn't Naruto's preview.



correct! thats ma princess Lu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 29, 2014)

Kaguya is still at large.


----------



## takL (Aug 29, 2014)

my prediction #1
the maddy kaguya spat out is with a new black zetsu spore. 
hash  says to his old buddy "time to wake up, madara! no use in playing possum. "
maddy goes "meh...ok i was wrong.......now i gonna perform..." 
and makes hand seals to rinnetensei neji, obito and other victims.  
no one stops him but the new bz who covers up maddys body  to force him to rinnetensei kaguya/summon kaguya's Expansive Gudodama. 
white zetsu and guruguru join the new black zetsu
hash goes into his sage mode only to get binded by his own jutsu automatically released from  sasuke. guruguru covers hashs body. 
now the battle, guruguru-ed hash and bzetsud maddy vs naruto, sasuke kakashi, sakura,  the other kages and hagoromo  starts.


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> eeew naruto's hair looks like shit he needs longer hair wtf



herp derp eyes as well


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hagoromo seals Madara's chakra?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 29, 2014)

And he needs former Kages to seal Maddy's chakra? No.

Maybe thery are going to have a meeting or brainstorming next chapter.


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 30, 2014)

Keshi will go for a honeymoon after the end of the manga


----------



## auem (Aug 30, 2014)

i hope this is the end....can't take trolling any more...


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope everyone braces themself for another plot twist, come on this is Naruto we're all reading.


----------



## teardrop (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybe Madara will use RT in the next chapter.


----------



## NW (Aug 30, 2014)

PREEEEEVIIIIEEEEEWWWW 



jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn said:


> The Sage now is evil and can control every ninja in the world under the infinite tsukiyomi. Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura have to fight everyone.





Invictus-Kun said:


> I predict now.
> 
> A chapter of TNJ among Kages, team 7 and Hago,
> 
> And athe end of chapter, something stupid happens per see; Madara stands and becomes super strong or evil, the rabbit shows us ut does not have no tails yet super strong, Orochimaru eats the new fruit, Hago turns super evil or Hamura shows his handome face.


Why would he just randomly turn evil now?


----------



## Njaa (Aug 30, 2014)

I smell a twist coming, or a flashback and a plan to end IT being concocted.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 30, 2014)

Fusion said:


> PREEEEEVIIIIEEEEEWWWW



The preview said nothing about Naruto.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Aug 30, 2014)

Harbour said:


> First page will be Hagoromo continues:
> 
> "I really thank you, guys. Kaguya was the one, who can stop my plans, like my brother after her. Thats why i killed him and sealed her to prevent  them from it. Now nothing can stop the alien invaders from space. We will take this world, like others before".
> 
> ...



i know this is a joke comment but you could be on to something.
we have no idea who kaguya was preparing for and why she needed to fight them.
BRING ON PART 3!!!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 30, 2014)

I predict now.

A chapter of TNJ among Kages, team 7 and Hago,

And athe end of chapter, something stupid happens per see; Madara stands and becomes super strong or evil, the rabbit shows us ut does not have no tails yet super strong, Orochimaru eats the new fruit, Hago turns super evil or Hamura shows his handome face.


----------



## King BOo (Aug 30, 2014)

Sasuke destroys the tailed beasts with Amaterasu and now tries to destroy Naruto because he still has some of their energy within him


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Sasuke destroys the tailed beasts with Amaterasu and now tries to destroy Naruto because he still has some of their energy within him



it cant even kill karin so i doubt he can kill the bijuu with ameratsu.

i think madara wakes up and hashi tnj hims to revive everyone


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FDt5Uu7-NGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2014)

i am starting  to believe in madara being controlled by kaguya 

really hope it isnt the case


----------



## chrno84 (Aug 31, 2014)

^i like that idea
mads wakes up and takes all hagoromamamas chakra


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2014)

Black spiral zetsu absorbs madara in the suit and summons the ten tails rabbit after madara undoes mugen tsukiyomi


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 31, 2014)

Next chapter: flashback on how the characters lived after the war had ended. The end.

Wouldn't be surprised if Kishi actually did it either. Would even be merciful in some sense: putting the wounded animal out of its misery


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind an abrupt time skip to the time period of the new movie.

We learn what happened later through flashbacks.

Lasts 1 volume, 10 chapters.

Then manga ends at 700.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am starting  to believe in madara being controlled by kaguya
> 
> really hope it isnt the case



this might just be the case bro, I bet Kaguya gave Madara a bit of her Rabbit jin chakra. White/Swirly Zetsu is still a threat because he still with Yamato after all.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Sasuke destroys the tailed beasts with Amaterasu and now tries to destroy Naruto because he still has some of their energy within him


Yeah, so Sasuke can get his head punched off at 300 km/h? That'd be a great ending.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2014)

I think it will be a slow chapter, but the groundwork for tension in the next arc will be laid. Hagoromo will thank everyone, but then we will begin to see the dislike between the jinchuuriki and Sasuke.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 31, 2014)

That gathering feels like a meeting, their going to discussed about the future.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't think there is much more than we need to see right now.

We don't need to see the clean up.

I think we will get an abrupt timeskip to the movie timeline era.

And some expository dialogue mixed with flashbacks to show how things wrapped up.

There is no next arc. Just ten chapters until the end.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 31, 2014)

Even if Hago originally had the Yang seal it doesn't mean he can't turn dark, time can change things, originally between Kakashi and Obito, Kakashi was the Yin and Obito was the Yang, afterwards Kakashi became the Yang and Obito became the Yin between their duality.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 31, 2014)

We need some clarification on what exactly the difference between Kaguya and the Shinju/Juubi is.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2014)

Nobody cares about Kaguya any longer.

You didn't get any explanation when she was alive now you want it when she's gone for good?

Haha.

It's time to move on.



Gabe said:


> it cant even kill karin so i doubt he can kill the bijuu with ameratsu.





Pretty sure the Hachibi was getting roasted until Sasuke had to cut off 1 of it's tentacle's to save Karin and inadvertently make way for Killer Bee's escape.


----------



## Veo (Aug 31, 2014)

Sakura is a male


----------



## KevKev (Aug 31, 2014)

Hashi revives Madz
Madz gets TNJ'd
Madz releases Mugen Tsukuyomi 
Part 3 Leggo


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2014)

Hagoromo takes all chakra from Edo Tensei Hokages and use the Same Seal, which he used during the first sealing of Juubi (not the same he and Hamura used to create the moon) and consumes all Jinchuurikies. Everyone like WTF? Hagoromo just say "Goodbuy loosers" and disappears with all Juubi chakra. Readers like WTF and Kishi just explain that Hagoromo flew away to siege the other worlds as a villain.


----------



## Lance (Aug 31, 2014)

Next chapter.

Naruto wakes up.

Naruto Ends.


The only way to end it with respect intact for Kishi.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure when manga will be coming out now but basically we will be getting an early issue next week.
SO last weeks chapter was in todays official SJ, so this weeks chapter (691) will be in an issue released on the 8/9/2014, the issue after that will be released 13/9/2014, so a few days before the normal scheduled official release.

Sorry guys, my dating system is DD/MM/YYYY because I'm Australian.
But I hope I helped.

Source: Bansho Tenin


----------



## Don Freecs (Aug 31, 2014)

Some1 get the panel where the so6p is talking to the cute bijus and saying that he would come back.

Well, i guess this is the time, now he will give his speech, get the bijus and put them all inside himself, lol and some shit is bound to happen.


----------



## Plague (Aug 31, 2014)

I predict this next chapter will just be Hagoromo exlaining shit and stuff about Kaguya and Hamura. Then leaving with the other Kages formally.

The following chapter the Edo Kages stick around long enough to see everyone get released from the Infinite Tsukuyomi and formally leave. 

Madara is dealt with somehow between both chapters. 

After a short celebration, Naruto and Sasuke have a serious stare down and set up their fight date.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2014)

Naruto: I was wrong... Uchiha Madara is the coolest guy!!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 1, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Naruto: I was wrong... Uchiha Madara is the coolest guy!!



Did Madara wanted to become Hokage?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2014)

I predict Sasuke kills [...]*

*_I let you fill the blank_


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Did Madara wanted to become Hokage?



yes, he did...... well, he was offered by hashi but no one wanted him and he felt butthurt :/


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Nobody cares about Kaguya any longer.
> 
> You didn't get any explanation when she was alive now you want it when she's gone for good?
> 
> ...



Sasuke is next.

The world's goal now is to kill him.  Just you wait


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke is next.
> 
> The world's goal now is to kill him.  Just you wait



will kishi remember that goal or shove it aside or even worse....... handle it in the most retarded ass way?.

dont hope for much, sera-chan


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 1, 2014)

Something to ponder about: The redemptive character of Kishi's writing style would've made Hagoromo make peace with Kaguya and yet he is contented to repeat history and reseal her again which offers no true finality to this plot point, therefore in respect to this particular instance, Hagoromo is not morally right, which gives credence to the hypothesis that he is not fully benevolent.

I seriously doubt he wasn't aware his mommy was the 10b even before. And yes, even if we assume for the sake of argument that he didn't know it was her before, he would've certainly know it already when she appeared since he is constantly watching the current events.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke is next.
> 
> The world's goal now is to kill him.  Just you wait



I don't hope so. Sasuke made several wrong decisions, and should face the consequences for his choices too. But it would be stupid if the world would turn against him. After it was the whole extremism thing that led to this war. Sasuke, and the Uchiha in general, may have made mistakes, but so did Konoha and all of the others. If Kishi wasted all this shit on cooperation between the two forces only to waste it on killing Sasuke I would be very, very disappointed. 

I bet there will be a Naruto vs Sasuke incoming, but that Sasuke will do where Madara failed and not give up on the hope for creating a better world. Sasuke's input on changing Konoha could and should be valuable too. The world should learn from Sasuke and the mistakes that everyone made which led to him walking his path to darkness. Though I still think he made a wrong choice after he found out about Itachi... But I guess it'll be dealt with in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Something to ponder about: The redemptive character of Kishi's writing style would've made Hagoromo make peace with Kaguya and yet he is contented to repeat history and reseal her again which offers no true finality to this plot point, therefore in respect to this particular instance, Hagoromo is not morally right, which gives credence to the hypothesis that he is not fully benevolent.
> 
> I seriously doubt he wasn't aware his mommy was the 10b even before. And yes, even if we assume for the sake of argument that he didn't know it was her before, he would've certainly know it already when she appeared since he is constantly watching the current events.


i agree, it is  suspicious 

but kishi has yet to address anything related to kaguya being a mother/parent in terms of naruto or sasuke. i was waiting for naruto to talk with her trying to say that he has a mother and she should be proud of her sons. not want all chakra for herself or something like that. however, kishi didnt. 

in fact, kaguya might as well be a piece or rock with abilities. none of her characteristics are shown of her except for one scene when she tears up..... which was irrelevant at the end.

my point is that it was apparent kishi was rushing with kaguya and just wanted to end her so RS's behavior makes sense if you think of it this way.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> i agree, it is  suspicious
> 
> but kishi has yet to address anything related to kaguya being a mother/parent in terms of naruto or sasuke. i was waiting for naruto to talk with her trying to say that he has a mother and she should be proud of her sons. not want all chakra for herself or something like that. however, kishi didnt.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this but the last bit. I think Kishi made Kaguya so he could white wash all of what Madara have done at this point and led to his turning into a good guy. That will be the only point of her in the plot. Nothing else will matter in the next two chapter or so.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 1, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I agree with all of this but the last bit. I think Kishi made Kaguya so he could white wash all of what Madara have done at this point and led to his turning into a good guy. That will be the only point of her in the plot. Nothing else will matter in the next two chapter or so.



I think so too. Kaguya and her reason for needing an army will be forgotton.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 1, 2014)

It all seems to be a rush to the finish line. But who knows with Kishi. Either the manga ends around 700 or only this arc ends around 700. If I'm honest, chapter 690 itself seems like the perfect ending for this mess since all that's left is tying up loose ends. Then again, maybe Kaguya's father/brother/whoever will appear from space or another dimension and we have a Part 3/Z/GT at our hands.




Harbour said:


> First page will be Hagoromo continues:
> 
> "I really thank you, guys. Kaguya was the one, who can stop my plans, like my brother after her. Thats why i killed him and sealed her to prevent  them from it. Now nothing can stop the alien invaders from space. We will take this world, like others before".
> 
> ...




Kaguya's dimensions/planets/whatever. What's their purpose? 

But it can function as a sequel hook. Unfortunately.




Tahj Sarutobi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's interesting is the difference between the 2 rabbit chakra beasts we've seen.

*Rabbit with forehead Rinnegan*



*Rabbit without forehead Rinnegan*


Then again, that difference is only important if the Rabbit isn't sealed---which it might be.




Sora said:


> everything was a dream
> naruto dozed off during the ninja academy and dreamed the entire 687 chapters




Makes sense. 




Addy said:


> i agree, it is  suspicious
> 
> but kishi has yet to address anything related to kaguya being a mother/parent in terms of naruto or sasuke. i was waiting for naruto to talk with her trying to say that he has a mother and she should be proud of her sons. not want all chakra for herself or something like that. however, kishi didnt.
> 
> ...





overlordofnobodies said:


> I agree with all of this but the last bit. I think Kishi made Kaguya so he could white wash all of what Madara have done at this point and led to his turning into a good guy. That will be the only point of her in the plot. Nothing else will matter in the next two chapter or so.




The options are not mutually exclusive though.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 1, 2014)

Bhunivelze: God Of Light, also vanquished his mother Mwynn to rule the mortal world by himself.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I don't hope so. Sasuke made several wrong decisions, and should face the consequences for his choices too. But it would be stupid if the world would turn against him. After it was the whole extremism thing that led to this war. Sasuke, and the Uchiha in general, may have made mistakes, but so did Konoha and all of the others. If Kishi wasted all this shit on cooperation between the two forces only to waste it on killing Sasuke I would be very, very disappointed.
> 
> I bet there will be a Naruto vs Sasuke incoming, but that Sasuke will do where Madara failed and not give up on the hope for creating a better world. Sasuke's input on changing Konoha could and should be valuable too. The world should learn from Sasuke and the mistakes that everyone made which led to him walking his path to darkness. Though I still think he made a wrong choice after he found out about Itachi... But I guess it'll be dealt with in the upcoming chapters.



The world made mistakes and Sasuke was only reacting to it.   Sasuke is a lot wiser to what is going on then the Shinobi who are going to be after Sasuke as a scapegoat.  That is what I meant.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke's wisdom is like any other character. it shifts according to plot.
> 
> the fact he says "i wanna be hokage. i dont care what you think" alone shows the level of wisdom he had at that moment in relation to plot.
> 
> kishi needs plot post war? sasuke vs naruto. reason? sasuke wants to be hokage. why he thinks he can be? dumb down his wisdom levels and make him into another danzu.



Yes it's true Sasuke is the punching bag, but he said "I don't care what you think *about me*" because he knows he is damned in the public eye no matter what he does.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Yes it's true Sasuke is the punching bag, but he said "I don't care what you think *about me*" because he knows he is damned in the public eye no matter what he does.



regardless, a wiser sasuke would look for other ways to change the village instead of claiming he can be the leader right after he tried to kill them. especially, knowing that danzu made hiruzen his bitch without being hokage. 

it is this that kills it for me with sasuke. nothing he experienced made him learn anything from the past.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 1, 2014)

That could be said for ever character in the manga though.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> That could be said for ever character in the manga though.


that's what i said a few posts ago  

still, with sasuke, it is just the same shit over, over and over learning jack shit 

at least sakura *tried *to kill sasuke because she learned he was bad news even though she loved him. sasuke doesnt even try to learn from others. he hears a story and kishi uses that as an excuse for a decision unrelated to that event. he does that with other character but again, it shows more with sasuke because it happens to him all the time.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 1, 2014)

True true but I for one like some one never learning any thing over some one that learn but then goes back to what they where before(Sakura) or keep re learning the same thing over and over(Naruto). I mean how many times did Naruto get mad at the bad guy for killing some one? There was neji, Ino and Shik dads, Obito(WTF?) and so on and so on.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> True true but I for one like some one never learning any thing over some one that learn but then goes back to what they where before(Sakura) or keep re learning the same thing over and over(Naruto). I mean how many times did Naruto get mad at the bad guy for killing some one? There was neji, Ino and Shik dads, Obito(WTF?) and so on and so on.



lets just agree both naruto and sasuke's development sucks :/

either it's repetitive or...... repetitive


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy said:
			
		

> regardless, a wiser sasuke would look for other ways to change the village instead of claiming he can be the leader right after he tried to kill them.



Umm, I'd be willing to bet that is exactly what he wants to do. I don't think he wants to head back to the village and start putting up posters for Hokage election while Jyuugo goes door to door.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 1, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I agree with all of this but the last bit. I think Kishi made Kaguya so he could white wash all of what Madara have done at this point and led to his turning into a good guy. That will be the only point of her in the plot. Nothing else will matter in the next two chapter or so.



^ This.

Kaguya only existed because Kishi didn't know how to deal with "redeeming" Madara, even though he definitely could have managed it without trashing the plot if he tried a little harder.

Not sure why anyone's predicting some massive explanation about her now. The author made no attempt whatsoever of filling her in when she was on panel. I don't see why we'd suddenly get information now.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 1, 2014)

We'll probably get filler information in the anime


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's gonna be 1 week. Like it is every week. It's just a different day. Not really a big deal.

On topic, Hagoromo seals the beasts, turns the Kages against Naruto and company, only Hashirama and Tobirama resist for a bit (Hashi blocks the attacks, Tobirama warps them out), they probably kill Tobirama when he succumbs shortly afterwards, people start waking up now that the genjutsu is dead, Hagoromo presents himself as the savior of the world who stopped Kaguya when Team 7 failed (uses Madara's body as proof, coupled with testimony from the Kages under his control), people praise him as the Sage of the 6 Paths who has returned to lead them. 

More likely: Happy endings, Sasuke pulls a dick move, Naruto sad.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Sep 1, 2014)

Since it's the last chapter, i predict Orochimaru taking over Konoha and Evil's spoilers.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Sep 1, 2014)

Sasuke's gonna do something.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 1, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> True true but I for one like some one never learning any thing over some one that learn but then goes back to what they where before(Sakura) or keep re learning the same thing over and over(Naruto). I mean how many times did Naruto get mad at the bad guy for killing some one? There was neji, Ino and Shik dads, Obito(WTF?) and so on and so on.


completely disagree. first of all what does getting mad at bad guy for killing some one have to do with naruto learning the same thing over and over, hell it isn't even an example of learning at all you just posted a reaction to a specific situation which has nothing to do with learning.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2014)

Addy, Sasuke learned quite a lot from the former Hokage.  He still has the same feeling but he learned how to fail - continuing the cycle of violence that ate away his entire life essentially.  He still has development to go, but he became wise enough to realize the only way to survive now and restore his family's crumbled honor is to be an example leader.



PikaCheeka said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Kaguya only existed because Kishi didn't know how to deal with "redeeming" Madara, even though he definitely could have managed it without trashing the plot if he tried a little harder.
> 
> Not sure why anyone's predicting some massive explanation about her now. The author made no attempt whatsoever of filling her in when she was on panel. I don't see why we'd suddenly get information now.



The worst part about Kaguya is hinted symbolic sexism: the woman is bad, punish her, punish the mother for messing up her child so Freud Uzumaki can redeem him.  No main male characters had a death as defeating.  It reminds me of Death Note where Misa was bound and tortured while Light just laid around even though they were under the same investigation.

I'm not the type who goes looking for sexism, but Kaguya was written specifically as the type of sinful female Eve.  She's a mother to top it off.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Addy, Sasuke learned quite a lot from the former Hokage.  He still has the same feeling but he learned how to fail - continuing the cycle of violence that ate away his entire life essentially.  He still has development to go, but he became wise enough to realize the only way to survive now and restore his family's crumbled honor is to be an example leader.


If Sasuke truly wants to stop the cycle, he has to accept his and his family's _part_ in it. Sasuke has repeatedly shown he is _not_ a leader, he doesn't care what others think about him and he can't inspire people to follow her. His management of Team Hawk shows that. 

Naruto is the person who can _revolutionize_ the system instead of tearing it apart. He's the person who can inspire people to listen to complaints and address them. People want to follow him while people don't want to follow Sasuke.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 2, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> There is no confirmation yet, if it's Friday or Wednesday.
> Anyway, next chapter, hagoromo will surely fucked them off


Or Hagoromo tells Sasuke the jutsu to end Mugen Tsukuyomi, leaves with the spirits of the Kages, and Sasuke ends the jutsu to bring the arc to a close. Seriously, whats with wanting Hagoromo to be evil or this arc to be drawn out longer?


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2014)

Moar Mangekyo Hype


----------



## Ababu (Sep 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or Hagoromo tells Sasuke the jutsu to end Mugen Tsukuyomi, leaves with the spirits of the Kages, and Sasuke ends the jutsu to bring the arc to a close. Seriously, whats with wanting Hagoromo to be evil or *this arc to be drawn out longer?*



The war arc ended the day obito was defeated by naruto.. whatever happened after that was the infinite tsukoyomi arc that everyone and their momma's were crying out loud for.. it's just that there was no cooling period between it (no peaceful/tnj chapter's) ala OP and Bleach or some other naruto arcs so we are confused...  ... whatever happens now will be the true final battle where hagoromo uses the kage's and the bijju's against naruto, sasuke, kakashi and a redeemed madara.... where kakashi and madara will die (and stay dead hopefully) ... so yes hagoromo is evil (hopefully)


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2014)

Ababu said:


> The war arc ended the day obito was defeated by naruto.. whatever happened after that was the infinite tsukoyomi arc that everyone and their momma's were crying out loud for.. it's just that there was no cooling period between it (no peaceful/tnj chapter's) ala OP and Bleach or some other naruto arcs so we are confused...  ... *whatever happens now will be the true final battle where hagoromo uses the kage's and the bijju's against naruto, sasuke, kakashi and a redeemed madara...*. where kakashi and madara will die (and stay dead hopefully) ... so yes hagoromo is evil (hopefully)



Hago looked like an evil dude last chapter. Besides, as we're getting closer to the end of the manga, and since the last fight was a total failure, we're hoping for some real FV, and with his badass style we're somehow hoping him to troll everyone...

BUT...

How the hell could they still fight after the whole war arc, the shinju arc and the kaguya's one? Without even mentioning that it would be a inconsistent fight with no more chakra/stamina limits, it would be a boring repetition of what we've already seen for a year now...


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kaguya only existed because Kishi didn't know how to deal with "redeeming" Madara



What you mean? Let Sakura crush the second Rinnegan and the power problem is solved. The redemption problem is still there, he didn't solve anything. So?



> Not sure why anyone's predicting some massive explanation about her now. The author made no attempt whatsoever of filling her in when she was on panel. I don't see why we'd suddenly get information now.


We got absolute nothing about Kakashi's sharingan and best friend when he was on panel during the whole Part 1. We got Kakashi Gaiden after the end of Part 1. Tons of explanations


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> We got absolute nothing about Kakashi's sharingan and best friend when he was on panel during the whole Part 1. We got Kakashi Gaiden after the end of Part 1. Tons of explanations



Except Kakashi was still around and relevant after the fact.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Except Kakashi was still around and relevant after the fact.



LOL and what's the difference? We got sharingan's explanation after 25 volumes. So he can't do a Kaguya Gaiden just because she is dead? When she is immortal?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> What you mean? Let Sakura crush the second Rinnegan and the power problem is solved. The redemption problem is still there, he didn't solve anything. So?



Thanks to Kaguya and the BZ bullshit, Madara can just be magically good again. If none of that happened, the redemption would be significantly more complex. It was very obviously a cheap out because Kishi didn't know how to easily "redeem" Madara, so he just made up some new shitty character to replace him for the final fight and then made up some crap about BZ rewriting shinobi history. It would have been a genuine clash of ideals between Madara and Naruto, otherwise. 



> We got absolute nothing about Kakashi's sharingan and best friend when he was on panel during the whole Part 1. We got Kakashi Gaiden after the end of Part 1. Tons of explanations



I have no clue how you can make this comparison, seeing as Kakashi has been an important character for 690 chapters and is still around now, but I'm feeling second-hand embarrassment that you tried to do it.


----------



## Klona (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Hagoromo would tell Sasuke to stop the jutsu and he would, but first, Sasuke will not forget to start getting emotional and preach about his brother-sama and family and add a long unnecessary flashback before actually undoing the jutsu in chapter 692.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Thanks to Kaguya and the BZ bullshit, Madara can just be magically good again


He could be good even without Kaguya. With a TnJ or something. Besides he was already good, it's not like he wanted to kill everyone on Earth. He sought peace

And it's not like you have to redeem him at all cost. He was already "grey", he wasn't black and heroes were not white. The author could have done anything even without Kaguya. He is a writer, you are not. That's why you can't think about anything good to end the war arc



> and then made up some crap about BZ rewriting shinobi history


Come on Black Zetsu was always there, he got foreshadowed at the Valley of the End. Hashirama watched up over the hill because there was someone watching the fight. It was Zetsu. It happened 56858 chapters ago



> I have no clue how you can make this comparison, seeing as Kakashi has been an important character for 690 chapters and is still around now, but I'm feeling second-hand embarrassment that you tried to do it.



Ahahah, really? Kaguya is THERE, is alive, can't die, and Hagoromo is THERE and Hamura is a mystery. If you do a flashback about Kaguya, you do a flashback about her sons. So Hagoromo is not important now? Besides you are missing the point, the fact that he didn't show her story doesn't mean he can't do it NOW. The fact that she is temporarily sealed is irrelevant


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 2, 2014)

The Treasured Tools haven't been used yet, so it stands to reason that either someone else is going to get sealed or that someone is going to be unsealed from the Gourd.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 2, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Treasured Tools haven't been used yet, so it stands to reason that either someone else is going to get sealed or that someone is going to be unsealed from the Gourd.



Atsui and Samui are gonna be unsealed. Darui promised that he will get them back just after he defeated kin gin bros. Remember them?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 2, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Atsui and Samui are gonna be unsealed. Darui promised that he will get them back just after he defeated kin gin bros. Remember them?



I think Madara's headband falling on the gourd has more significance than that.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 2, 2014)

Weren't the treasure tools destroyed by a rock after Madara's chibaku tensei or something like that?

EDIT: found it


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 2, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Weren't the treasure tools destroyed by a rock after Madara's chibaku tensei or something like that?
> 
> EDIT: found it



Crap. Cant see the image right now. Were those destroyed?


----------



## Ababu (Sep 2, 2014)

Has the day ended yet.... I wanna see naruto's birthday..

Hagoromo: Happy Birthday Naruto
Everyone : Happy Birthday Naruto 

Unison: we got a gift for you.... Naruto you are the hokage now and you get sakura and hinata both

Hagoromo: Happy Birthday naruto (puts out his hand)

Naruto: *sniff, sniff* thanks everyone, so6P gramps (takes his hand)

*Zap, kaboom, gurru, gurru, zzzzzzz, sfx sfx sfx*

Hagoromo and Hamura (where did he come from, no ideas)  : Ha Ha Ha... got you bitches........ pulls the edo-tensei strings... 

*Zap, kaboom, gurru, gurru, zzzzzzz, sfx sfx sfx*

kage's turn evil, bijju's won't go against so6p... what next .... ????


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love to see the sage turning evil prediction failing next chapter. Please kishi, do it.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Sep 2, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Crap. Cant see the image right now. Were those destroyed?



If that part of the page means anything, then a rock from the meteor shower VS Naruto's ultra rasengans fell on the scroll Tenten was carrying and pierced the picture of the gourd, not the other sage tool (the one teleported from the Cloud Headquarters). 



On the main story, I don't believe this is the end. Fuck, the Rabbit Goddess battle was so lame that it can't be. Hagoromo should not have any interest in materializing if he wants all he says. He may be the bad guy, the true puppeteer of the ninja world. And you know, now nobody can confront him, even Sasuke and Naruto lost their rikudou powers.

Unless Kishi is such a bad writer and he finally reveals himself as that...


----------



## Euraj (Sep 2, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Crap. Cant see the image right now. Were those destroyed?


No. Madara's horn just crashed into the scroll Tenten put them in to make carrying them easier. They should still be able to just summon them and pull those two out, if Kishi just wants to show what happened to them.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Kakashi is going to get the gedo mazou and and use it.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 2, 2014)

Kurama is going to be complete...


----------



## Kishido (Sep 2, 2014)

I still say that Hagoromo will reveal some blabla and that he is the one who killed Haruma for the Yin powers... Why because of power as everyone has done as well


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 2, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Kurama is going to be complete...



Naruto has to lose his kurama if that has to happen and then naruto will die.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2014)

Hussain said:


> probably someone will come and delete this post before we get an answer. It appears to be such a horrible sin to ask that that guy whoever he is can't even wait to delete it.
> 
> 
> I guess you will have to write a huge prediction, then put that question at the end for it to be "meh, ok"



I predict Naruto asking Hagoromo which day his fans will get his new chronicles...


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 2, 2014)

Full Bijuu Naruto.

I am hoping to see however, is how this series is going to continue.
Unless Madara pops back up, this war is basically over.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 2, 2014)

I predict:


+



+



= 

????


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Naruto has to lose his kurama if that has to happen and then naruto will die.



Ugh, why?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I predict:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Remember when Black Zetsu said the White Zetsus inside the Mazo were once people trapped in Infinite Tsukuyomi? 



Guruguru however, appears to not have been human once, since he is so curious with the idea of defecation: 



If we assume Hagoromo is indeed a villain, Could it be that Swirly is actually the Shinju's Will bent on rightfully taking its chakra back?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I predict:
> 
> 
> +
> ...



Pretty neat pred...

I like the way it poses the few things left...


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 2, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> If we assume Hagoromo is indeed a villain, Could it be that Swirly is actually the Shinju's Will bent on rightfully taking its chakra back?



If Hagoromo is a villain I predict it will happen right at the end of chapter. People will be talking to each other and Hagoromo will be silently walking around. Throughout the chapter Madara will only say 3 words..."Don't trust him" spread out across the chapter with the word "him" portrayed on Hagoromo's face then at the end Hagoromo absorbs the leftover chakra


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 2, 2014)

This chapter is going to be a huge turning point. I'm fucking pumped for it.

But it's going to be hard adjusting to the new chapter release day. I'm happy with old school-style spoilers, so I hope those start turning up.


I want to summon Evil, but after the last occasion, I'm hesitant. Evil's power is not of this world.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> If Hagoromo is a villain I predict it will happen right at the end of chapter. P*eople will be talking to each other and Hagoromo will be silently walking around. Throughout the chapter Madara will only say 3 words..."Don't trust him" spread out across the chapter with the word "him" portrayed on Hagoromo's face* then at the end Hagoromo absorbs the leftover chakra



Pretty good/climactic as well...

If Kishi could make us forget the whole war-juubi-kaguya shitty arc with an awesome villain as Hagoromo _could_ be...


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I predict:
> 
> 
> +
> ...



The flower made me think that perhaps Gedo Mezo was the power of the Chakra Fruit. All this seperation stuff is making me wonder what the juubi, kaguya, god tree, gedo mezo really is.  I think Gedo Mezo is the skeleton of the Godlike Being behind Hagoromo when he was passing his powers down.  But thats abunch of scattered theories.

But i have also been thinking Spiral Zetsu would use Madara to either bring back Gedo Mezo to this dimension.

Spiral Zetsu and Black Zetsu Combines with gedo Mezo and the ten tail Rabbit Chakra. And just wreck shit. Heck probably even absorb that Every kekkei orb


----------



## Turrin (Sep 2, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Remember when Black Zetsu said the White Zetsus inside the Mazo were once people trapped in Infinite Tsukuyomi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed something similar, but I think if anything Guruguru is the Chakra Fruit in human form.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> If Hagoromo is a villain I predict it will happen right at the end of chapter. People will be talking to each other and Hagoromo will be silently walking around. Throughout the chapter Madara will only say 3 words..."Don't trust him" spread out across the chapter with the word "him" portrayed on Hagoromo's face then at the end Hagoromo absorbs the leftover chakra



Meanwhile Naruto and even Sasuke (expected more suspicion from you) have their trust to him already...not like they had a choice as their lives were on the line.

It's a very persuasive blackmail now that I think about it


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I noticed something similar, but I think if anything *Guruguru is the Chakra Fruit in human form*.



I'd say its empty shell, but interesting parallel...


----------



## Turrin (Sep 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I'd say its empty shell, but interesting parallel...


Isn't the fruit just an empty shell waiting for someone to take in it's power. 

I mean unless Kishi shows next chapter that Spiral has already been off paneled by the Hokages, this guy has got to serve some role, as otherwise there would have been no point to leaving him alive, he could have just been defeated when he fought the alliance with Buddha. But he wasn't.

Now why is that. It could be that he's the fruit. It could be that he's just going to stick around and try to become the new BZ. It could be that he's going to try to create the fruit. Could be that he was loyal to Madara after all and try to revive him. IDK, but it would very sloppy if he was just never heard from again.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I noticed something similar, but I think if anything Guruguru is the Chakra Fruit in human form.



Yes, either the Shinju's will or the Fruit/Shell  of the Fruit, he's definitely special compared to the other Zetsus.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Isn't the fruit just an empty shell waiting for someone to take in it's power.
> 
> I mean unless Kishi shows next chapter that Spiral has already been off paneled by the Hokages, this guy has got to serve some role, as otherwise there would have been no point to leaving him alive, he could have just been defeated when he fought the alliance with Buddha. But he wasn't.
> 
> Now why is that. It could be that he's the fruit. It could be that he's just going to stick around and try to become the new BZ. It could be that he's going to try to create the fruit. Could be that he was loyal to Madara after all and try to revive him. IDK, but it would very sloppy if he was just never heard from again.



When I said empty shell, it was litterally speaking, like he's the shell of the fruit sharing a certain part of its true/original power... This way, he could be involved in the current blooming fruit as its new "human-formed" shell/shield...


(Not sure if I'm clear here... Don't forget I'm french! )


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, I can't wait for this chapter as well ! It's like there might be something new to the table  The war arc was draggy, the Kaguya arc was lame, but finally the long ass arc is over!


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Isn't the fruit just an empty shell waiting for someone to take in it's power.
> 
> I mean unless Kishi shows next chapter that Spiral has already been off paneled by the Hokages, this guy has got to serve some role, as otherwise there would have been no point to leaving him alive, he could have just been defeated when he fought the alliance with Buddha. But he wasn't.
> 
> Now why is that. It could be that he's the fruit. It could be that he's just going to stick around and try to become the new BZ. It could be that he's going to try to create the fruit. Could be that he was loyal to Madara after all and try to revive him. IDK, but it would very sloppy if he was just never heard from again.



He might be fruity, but how could he be the chakra fruit? Doesn't make a lot of sense to me. BZ's brother ok, the sentient essence of that huge Hashirama DNA/WZ plant as well, a Super White Zetsu if you will, but not him being the fruit. The fruit is supposed to grow on the Shinju. The Shinju didn't get around to growing anything and now it's already broken apart and sealed again.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Man, I can't wait for this chapter as well ! It's like there might be something new to the table  The war arc was draggy, the Kaguya arc was lame, but finally the long ass arc is over!



Turrin's prediction suggests it's far from over as "we will see the former Kages fight".

Just what we need - more zombie fights.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 2, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu or Yamato, who are we talking about?

Because the spiral zetsu suit was left behind by "Rinnegan" Yamato after Mungen Tsukuyomi, he must be up to something.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm still waiting for all those dead Zetsu clones made of Bijuu chakra to be used for something.


----------



## NW (Sep 2, 2014)

@Shattering

Uh... Swirly was controlling Yamato.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 2, 2014)

I Predicted Hago to be fuckass vilain since May, now whose gonnap pay with greens with my claim.

The moment Hago cannot explain how Hamura died is the key.

Note:

Hago told so much about his mother.
Hago tols so much about Indra and Asura.
Hago told so mch about himself.
Hago told so much about Ninshu

What about Hamura?

The only thing he told about Hamura is they were born with chakra and they beat thier mother, that's all.


Hago to be FV is a double edge sword.

Kishi can pull an asspull when it would appear, it could be Hamura who wee now, or ot is really Hagoromo and will be a dick FV.

Of course the theory that Hago is not FV is standing

The Theory that Kaguya is not sealed is also standing.

Im pretty sure, Madara will do a big part before it reaches 700, he was thrown from Kaguya on purpose, and I belive Rinne Tensei.


----------



## NW (Sep 2, 2014)

^yeah, that's true

---------general-------

Kaguya = Eve
Hamura = Abel
Hags = Cain


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 2, 2014)

Madara may attempt to attack *and then* Hashirama's jutsu will kick in to bind Madara.

I'm sure that will happen.

Though unlikely, I hope we hear something about that 10 tailed rabbit.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 2, 2014)

Fusion said:


> ^yeah, that's true
> 
> ---------general-------
> 
> ...



Nope, not even close, its pretty obvious Hamura is the elder one, thus he would be the Cain in the scenario u wish to ascribe to.  Hamura being elder son equates to him being the first in line for royal ascension and its the reason y hyugas are considered royalty in konoha.  Also Hamura had the yin seal just like Indras yin chakra and Sasukes Indra/yin chakra and seal.  Hagoromo and his parallels to Ashura/Naruto obviously makes him the younger son even if by couple of minutes.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 2, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara may attempt to attack *and then* Hashirama's jutsu will kick in to bind Madara.
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.
> 
> Though unlikely, I hope we hear something about that 10 tailed rabbit.



Hmmm...but does Madara still have SM? He does not longer have Hashiboob and Hashi's jutsu was supposed to react to the SM chakra that Madara did steal.

Madara managed to hear the truth behind MT how it turns people into Zetsus. That and the fact how Kaguya and Zetsu played him are probably his main concerns right now instead I guess.

I wonder if Kishi will simply make him exhausted after having so much bijuu chakra ripped out of his body so suddenly.

He still most likely has the rinnegan though...


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 2, 2014)

Naruto will appoint Madara as Hokage Candidate after Sasuke's term is over


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2014)

With Disney's Infinity launching. It made me realize something. I would kill for a Shounen Infinity type game or version


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 2, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> With Disney's Infinity launching. It made me realize something. I would kill for a Shounen Infinity type game or version



Completely unrelated, but since you bring something like it up, I would like a LEGO Naruto game. 

Anyway. One way or another, this chapter will define the enxt few chapters and possibly the rest of the manga, so yeah


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought Hamura and Hagoromo were twins


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> I thought Hamura and Hagoromo were twins



I don't think it was stated. Granted the flashback when they were babies would suggest that they are twins.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm...but does Madara still have SM? He does not longer have Hashiboob and Hashi's jutsu was supposed to react to the SM chakra that Madara did steal.
> 
> Madara managed to hear the truth behind MT how it turns people into Zetsus. That and the fact how Kaguya and Zetsu played him are probably his main concerns right now instead I guess.
> 
> ...




If the Hashiboob's gone then he might have lost Hashirama's chakra, which means no Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the Hashiboob's gone then he might have lost Hashirama's chakra, which means no Rinnegan.



He acquired Rinnegan before Hashi-boob.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the Hashiboob's gone then he might have lost Hashirama's chakra, which means no Rinnegan.



I doubt it. After all, he didn't need the Hashiboob to get the Rinnegan in the first place.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I doubt it. After all, he didn't need the Hashiboob to get the Rinnegan in the first place.



No, but it's become a symbol for it. Remember that this is a manga, hence visuals being important. 

There's also no reason for the Hashiboob to vanish unless he lost Hashirama's chakra, which he _did_ need to get the Rinnegan. Why would it randomly disappear if he still had the chakra?


----------



## NW (Sep 2, 2014)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Nope, not even close, its pretty obvious Hamura is the elder one, thus he would be the Cain in the scenario u wish to ascribe to.  Hamura being elder son equates to him being the first in line for royal ascension and its the reason y hyugas are considered royalty in konoha.  Also Hamura had the yin seal just like Indras yin chakra and Sasukes Indra/yin chakra and seal.  Hagoromo and his parallels to Ashura/Naruto obviously makes him the younger son even if by couple of minutes.


There's still nothing definitely saying he is younger. And even if he is, I don't think that necessarily means what I'm saying is false. I'm think Hags and Hamura are actually a reverse, where Hags is evil and Hamura is the good guy, so who's older is irrelevant, it could be either, tho I swear Hags stated he was the older one...

Hell, Hags acquired Hamura's power somehow, and Obito, Madara, and Kaguya, who have the powers of BOTH Yin and Yang in one have been villains, so if Hagoromo has been evil all along as well then it goes thematically with the message of not having too much power for yourself.

He himself stated power corrupts, yet I can't think of anyone STRONGER than him besides Kags.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ For a while, OP was getting spoilers an entire day early, so if they don't have any yet then it probably means no chapter tonight.
> 
> I obviously can't confirm anything though.
> 
> ...



to be fair, Nagato didn't have either Uchiha or Senju DNA, but the Rinnegan didn't turn to normal eyes when it wasn't subjected to regular chakra. Or when they weren't connected to anyone and thus didn't have any chakra at all.

Unless it zapped the chakra from his eyes.  which I guess is possible. Still, I'm fairly certain a Mass Rinne Tensei is coming, so eh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> to be fair, Nagato didn't have either Uchiha or Senju DNA, but the Rinnegan didn't turn to normal eyes when it wasn't subjected to regular chakra. Or when they weren't connected to anyone and thus didn't have any chakra at all.
> 
> Unless it zapped the chakra from his eyes.  which I guess is possible. Still, I'm fairly certain a Mass Rinne Tensei is coming, so eh.



Let me have my last hope that Kishi won't make this entire war utterly worthless.


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let me have my last hope that Kishi won't make this entire war utterly worthless.



Oh, it's coming, and there is no escape.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

Kishi cant let his fans have anything.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 2, 2014)

It might not be a bad thing if someone walks up to Madara and slashes his eyes. Just to prevent the you-know-what from occurring. 

For Madara's sake.

And to make Klue kry.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let me have my last hope that Kishi won't make this entire war utterly worthless.



Hope is for the weak!


----------



## Turrin (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't wait for Hashirama's dumb speech to Madara about how he should be Hokage now.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> I thought Hamura and Hagoromo were twins



Maybe but we need to find out more about Hamura and Hyuugas.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

If Madara really has learned his lesson, their is no way he isn't using Rinne tensei to revive everyone.

unless of course spiral Zetsu pulls a black Zetsu.

Spiral: Time to once again summon Kaguya SenPAIIIII!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 2, 2014)

If Kaguya doesn't return, I look forward to madara performing Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 2, 2014)

The thing is ever since the pain arc everything went all philosophical which of course meant dialogue took over the action. Unfortunately at least for me anyway I didn't get into Naruto for the "grand scheme" and philosophy.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

Dbgohan08 said:


> The thing is ever since the pain arc everything went all philosophical which of course meant dialogue took over the action. Unfortunately at least for me anyway I didn't get into Naruto for the "grand scheme"



Sadly this is what happens when an author tries to put the morals above the plot.


----------



## spiritmight (Sep 2, 2014)

> *N A R U T O 番号691
> 
> 斑点男は輪廻の復活を使用しています？忍は「命」を与えられている！*




Can anyone translate or verify


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I can't wait for Hashirama's dumb speech to Madara about how he should be Hokage now.



Madara didn't even want to be Hokage so that would be OOC and a retcon.



spiritmight said:


> Can anyone translate or verify



How about you provide a source?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 2, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Sadly this is what happens when an author tries to put the morals above the plot.



True. This is also why I like part one  over part two.  Part two did have its moments but pre-pain arc.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I can't wait for Hashirama's dumb speech to Madara about how he should be Hokage now.



Nah, first it will be Oro after Hiruzen's equally dumb speech. Then Madara after Hashi's speech and finally Sasuke for hokage after Naruto's speech. 

Alas no one will really care about their opinions as 99,99% of the shinobi populace either hates or barely tolerates either of those 3 missing nins.

Though after blabbering such bullshit Naruto may lose his chance to be hokage and it will be Sakura or Shika. 

Also...didn't Obito select Kakashi for next hokage? The same Kakashi who hardly wants to be one?

Guess general vote means shit in the narutoverse...


----------



## Monna (Sep 2, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> Can anyone translate or verify


Madara uses rinne tensei according to that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

Name in Kanji. The person who posted it won't give a legitimate source. Obvious fake.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 2, 2014)

From last chapter, Madara lost his Senju enhancements. Meaning his eyes should be EMS now, NOT the Rinnegan. Thus he shouldn't be able to use Gedo Rinnei Tensei at all.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the Hashiboob's gone then he might have lost Hashirama's chakra, which means no Rinnegan.



But...does rinnegan need a person to have Hashi's DNA to exist AFTER it had been awakened?

Nagato didn't have neither Hashi's DNA nor Madara's DNA and yet his rinnegan didn't turn off after the transplant.

Besides if Madara lost his rinnegan then what would be the point of redeeming(tnj'd) him if he can't possibly atone?

It would be great if Madara just spit at Naruto's face and rejected tnj, instead choosing to find his own way. But Kishi most likely lacks guts for that and it would make Naruto look uncool. Most of all, too many people died in this war so Kishi who obviously aims for a corny happy ending will bring most dead people back(except Obito).


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But...does rinnegan need a person to have Hashi's DNA to exist AFTER it had been awakened?
> 
> Nagato didn't have neither Hashi's DNA nor Madara's DNA and yet his rinnegan didn't turn off after the transplant.
> 
> ...


Madara as a spirit would have retained the Hashirama enhancement, hence why his Rinnegan stayed empowered in Nagato. Now that, while still alive he LOSES said power, his eyes would revert since there's only Indra's chakra in his body now with no more Asura's.


----------



## spiritmight (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara didn't even want to be Hokage so that would be OOC and a retcon.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you provide a source?




4chan.


Kaguya absorbing Amaterasu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But...does rinnegan need a person to have Hashi's DNA to exist AFTER it had been awakened?
> 
> Nagato didn't have neither Hashi's DNA nor Madara's DNA and yet his rinnegan didn't turn off after the transplant.
> 
> ...



As far as we know, MT is still activated.

He can end that and then die. Or just apologize and die. We don't need another shitty Nagato repeat. It would make the entire war meaningless.

I'll acknowledge the possibility, because I always have to assume the worst with this manga now, but I am still going to hope that Kishi isn't that stupid.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 2, 2014)

And...4chan looks like it deleted the thread and the spoiler.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But...does rinnegan need a person to have Hashi's DNA to exist AFTER it had been awakened?
> 
> Nagato didn't have neither Hashi's DNA nor Madara's DNA and yet his rinnegan didn't turn off after the transplant.
> 
> ...



I do wonder what's Naruto gonna say.

He's already used the shortcut argument with Obito.

Other than that, he knows nothing about Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I do wonder what's Naruto gonna say.
> 
> He's already used the shortcut argument with Obito.
> 
> Other than that, he knows nothing about Madara.



nothing hashirama will just tell madara that he is his friend and he will show him some wood if he does not repent.

but really i expect madara to do this on his own, he was a good man once he will see he was tricked and try and change that and go out on his own way.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 2, 2014)

For once, I need a villain not to be converted or convinced what he's done was wrong. Madara was the worst. _His _actions, more than anybody else, spurred and galvanized nations into war. Hordes upon hordes upon hordes of corpses can be put on Madara's tab, and he's got to pay the bill. He needs to fucking die, ignobly, hideously, rebelliously. Deep down he is not a good person and should he not be afforded the opportunity to die like one.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> For once, I need a villain not to be converted or convinced what he's done was wrong. Madara was the worst. _His _actions, more than anybody else, spurred and galvanized nations into war. Hordes upon hordes upon hordes of corpses can be put on Madara's tab, and he's got to pay the bill. He needs to fucking die, ignobly, hideously, rebelliously. Deep down he is not a good person and should he not be afforded the opportunity to die like one.



Deidara and Kisame were probably the last for that to happen to. It's likely all care bears and sunshine from here on out, sadly.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 2, 2014)

Madara got a backstory and considering who is with him Madara not repenting is unlikely


----------



## navy (Sep 2, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> For once, I need a villain not to be converted or convinced what he's done was wrong. Madara was the worst. _His _actions, more than anybody else, spurred and galvanized nations into war. Hordes upon hordes upon hordes of corpses can be put on Madara's tab, and he's got to pay the bill. He needs to fucking die, ignobly, hideously, rebelliously. Deep down he is not a good person and should he not be afforded the opportunity to die like one.



What manga are you reading?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

All in all, it's probably going to be Sasuke to do it.

Have to justify his collaboration with Hashirama somehow.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 2, 2014)

Only heros have horrible deaths. Jiraiya arm gets torn off next getting stabbed then his throat crushed and stabbed 5 times.

While Nagato simply passes on after a good deed


Kishi is a vagina


----------



## Hexa (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know if Madara's redemption would really be worse than Obito's.  Sure, Madara was the mastermind, but Obito and Nagato were the ones who did most of the bad stuff.    I guess Madara did it with more of an attitude, though, and there's really no more need to drive home the point of redemption.  Still, we know from the flashbacks that Madara's dream and true goal was to _not have child soldiers_.

We already have to accept that "deep down", Obito really cared deeply for Minato and Kushina.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 2, 2014)

Madara has to atone for his sins some how.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 2, 2014)

That header will never go away now


----------



## Kaix (Sep 2, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> For once, I need a villain not to be converted or convinced what he's done was wrong. Madara was the worst. _His _actions, more than anybody else, spurred and galvanized nations into war. Hordes upon hordes upon hordes of corpses can be put on Madara's tab, and he's got to pay the bill. He needs to fucking die, ignobly, hideously, rebelliously. Deep down he is not a good person and should he not be afforded the opportunity to die like one.



There is no such thing as justice, as you put it, in this world or most fictional ones, including Naruto. That would imply a world of omniscient and perpetually enforced rules and penalties; a fair world. In an unfair world the social construct known as 'justice' will always fail when it is interpreted with such shallow and simplistic understanding. A true and fulfilled 'justice' must always incorporate mercy, otherwise the very concept is a contradiction. Simply put, without omniscience and perfection the enforcing of rigid rules for the sole purpose of suffering the villain, and sating the victim's desire for revenge, is itself unjust.

The purpose of punishment for anyone beyond a pedantic viewpoint is to correct behavior. That is to say, you don't punish because something was done wrong, that is how children think, you punish to make someone not do wrong moving forward. The penal system exists today in most countries as a twisted sense of this. The purpose has become removing transgressors from the population, and if they can be rehabilitated to civility and successfully reintroduced into society, great. It is one of the reasons why prisons are overflowing, because there is no real effort to rehabilitate and those that fall into the cycle stay in it and manage only one visit.

Parole is a bureaucratized system that seeks to rigidly and logically define mercy and enforce it, which simply cannot be done. Criminals are supposed to be let out early if they have shown that they are ready to reenter society, but such a thing cannot be defined to check boxes and and a few opinions based on a track record. Thus, even those with a pattern of good behavior, aren't always rehabilitated.

The death penalty, which you so avidly support for Madara, is and should be for the sole purpose of removing an undesirable from the population because there can be no safe guarantee that they can be civil and be a part of society. For example, a serial killer with highly sociopathic tendencies who shows no human emotion for other people is not someone who can be safely allowed to live, because wherever they are, they will disrupt society. They may be redeemable but the risks far outweigh the benefit of one soul. There is a reason for this mentality, and it is very simple: death is easy. It is easy to die. No humane form of execution is painful for long. The irrationality of a victim and their loved ones to wish death is just that; irrational. Execution is not unsightly, no matter how much the villain wishes to stay alive. To live is to suffer, to die is sweet release.

What all this builds up to is that if Madara repents, then we can know he does so honestly because of Naruto, and more importantly, because in a work of fiction the author is effectively god of that work. Someone who truly repents must be shown mercy, because that means they are rehabilitated, that they won't commit that crime again, that they can be civil and return to society. That is what justice means in an unfair world.

Of course, personally I'd be cool if Madara decided to commit sepuku or something along those lines, if only because he no longer is a part of this world and shouldn't have returned. If he doesn't repent, however, have him fight to the death. I'm cool with that too. In any case, he is an aberration of time and should remain in the world no longer than the plot.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 2, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I don't know if Madara's redemption would really be worse than Obito's.  Sure, Madara was the mastermind, but Obito and Nagato were the ones who did most of the bad stuff.    I guess Madara did it with more of an attitude, though, and there's really no more need to drive home the point of redemption.  Still, we know from the flashbacks that Madara's dream was to _not have child soldiers_ and the eternal Tsukuyomi was simply his method of accomplishing that dream.
> 
> We already have to accept that "deep down", Obito really cared deeply for Minato and Kushina.



It was more than just Madara doing it with an attitude. If he just let go, none of this happens. To be clear, I am not excusing what Obito and Nagato did, because they killed their fair share for sure, but they were also manipulated by a guy who pretty much arrived to this whole world chaos thing independently. In addition to that, Obito and Nagato ended up repenting and atoning for their past deeds in major ways. No one manipulated Madara. Dude just repeatedly lost the fights of his life to his greatest rival and he and his ideals were systematically rejected by a village he had helped found, which he could not bring himself to accept. He was bitter, petty, vengeful, and wanted to burn it all to the ground, because if he couldn't have it, no one else could. He also didn't lift a hand to help erase past sins. He's a villain through and through.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 2, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> It was more than just Madara doing it with an attitude. If he just let go, none of this happens. To be clear, I am not excusing what Obito and Nagato did, because they killed their fair share for sure, but they were also manipulated by a guy who pretty much arrived to this whole world chaos thing independently. In addition to that, Obito and Nagato ended up repenting and atoning for their past deeds in major ways. No one manipulated Madara. Dude just repeatedly lost the fights of his life to his greatest rival and he and his ideals were systematically rejected by a village he had helped found, which he could not bring himself to accept. He was bitter, petty, vengeful, and wanted to burn it all to the ground, because if he couldn't have it, no one else could. He also didn't lift a hand to help erase past sins. He's a villain through and through.


BZ manipulated Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> BZ manipulated Madara.



He rewrote the tablet and that's it. He did very, very little in terms of "manipulating" Madara.

And given how malicious he was prior to even reading the tablet, I don't think it made much of a difference, anyway.


----------



## RBL (Sep 2, 2014)

is neji reviving already confirmed?


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2014)

They find out that Mugen Tsukiyomi can only be stopped by the caster. Hashirama encourages Sasuke to give Madara the Chakra he sealed within him to bring him back to life. So they can end Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He rewrote the tablet and that's it. He did very, very little in terms of "manipulating" Madara.
> 
> And given how malicious he was prior to even reading the tablet, I don't think it made much of a difference, anyway.



Surly feels that way, but the author certainly wants us to believe the tablet as the key component which completely pushed Madara away from the dream he shared with Hashirama.


Apparently, he despaired after reading it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm ready for Madara's conversion. We all know it'll happen regardless of what people want, regardless of how they think the story should proceed and regardless if it makes any sense. Kaguya is here to take the "evil major villain rawr yeah that's me" bullet instead of Madara. In Kishi's eyes, Madara was a manipulated pawn in Kaguya's game. Even people who didn't like Madara felt bad for him when the truth was revealed. Once a big bad who seemed to be the one with everything under his control from the beginning and then later ended up being a piece of someone else's puzzle. No matter how bad someone might appears to be, in this manga Kishi considers them inferior to a degree if they have a boss or if they're being manipulated under someone else's chain of command. It just is what it is. Once he's converted and joins Team Naruto then hey, I'll become a fan of his character. 

I might even get a Madara theme as a tribute to him, who knows.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't really have a problem with TNJ. I often criticise the execution but rarely the result itself.

The only two instances where I absolutely didn't want a character to turn good were Orochimaru and the Kyuubi's change. Well, the latter I don't mind anymore. Kurama still is a badass.

As for Madara, I think he should become good again. It's the most logical closure.

Rinne Tensei is no biggie either. The War arc is already over so it doesn't really matter at this point.

With that said, considering just how badly Madara haters want these two to happen, I'll gladly savor the moment if one of them doesn't.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 3, 2014)

Mads' conversion seems very likely, but I'm not sure it'll happen as is. I just don't see him being like "oh shit, BZ did my dirty so time to turn good". Whatever jutsu/ability Hashirama gave Sasuke will probably have to come into play and possibly some other contingencies. Either way tho, yeah it's happening.

Anyway, so no chap tonight right? Is Wed./Thur. the new thing?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm ready for Madara's conversion. We all know it'll happen regardless of what people want, regardless of how they think the story should proceed and regardless if it makes any sense. Kaguya is here to take the "evil major villain rawr yeah that's me" bullet instead of Madara. In Kishi's eyes, Madara was a manipulated pawn in Kaguya's game. Once he's converted and joins Team Naruto then hey, I'll become a fan of his character.
> 
> I might even get a Madara theme as a tribute to him, who knows.



Ladies and gentlemen, your mature and not fandom invested Kyuubi Naruto.  

I do enjoy pointing it out before he puts the mask back on in one of those long lectures.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Surly feels that way, but the author certainly wants us to believe the tablet as the key component which completely pushed Madara away from the dream he shared with Hashirama.
> 
> 
> Apparently, he despaired after reading it.



Yea before he read it he was manipulating people into attempting suicide or committing murder to gauge their worthiness. After he read it he was just manipulating people into committing murder to gauge their worthiness.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm ready for Madara's conversion. We all know it'll happen regardless of what people want, regardless of how they think the story should proceed and regardless if it makes any sense. Kaguya is here to take the "evil major villain rawr yeah that's me" bullet instead of Madara. In Kishi's eyes, Madara was a manipulated pawn in Kaguya's game. Even people who didn't like Madara felt bad for him when the truth was revealed. Once a big bad who seemed to be the one with everything under his control from the beginning and then later ended up being a piece of someone else's puzzle. No matter how bad someone might appears to be, in this manga Kishi considers them inferior to a degree if they have a boss or if they're being manipulated under someone else's chain of command. It just is what it is. Once he's converted and joins Team Naruto then hey, I'll become a fan of his character.
> 
> I might even get a Madara theme as a tribute to him, who knows.


Madara is like Makoto Shishio, a villain convinced his way is the best. If Watsuki was handling Naruto, Madara would probably die like Shishio did-a literal blaze of glory and leaving the protagonists wondering if he was right or not.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2014)

Moar Mangekyo hype


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara is like Makoto Shishio, a villain convinced his way is the best. If Watsuki was handling Naruto, Madara would probably die like Shishio did-a literal blaze of glory and leaving the protagonists wondering if he was right or not.



And then he'll land in hell, and decides he wants to take over this bitch.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara is like Makoto Shishio, a villain convinced his way is the best. If Watsuki was handling Naruto, Madara would probably die like Shishio did-a literal blaze of glory and leaving the protagonists wondering if he was right or not.


I would actually prefer this happened. Kishimoto already fucked Obito and Kaguya. He can't get 3/3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara is like Makoto Shishio, a villain convinced his way is the best. If Watsuki was handling Naruto, Madara would probably die like Shishio did-a literal blaze of glory and leaving the protagonists wondering if he was right or not.



Pretty much. 

Fact is that Kishi's writing it and we know how he does most villains, we know the tone of the manga, we know exactly what happens to everyone in the series if they go against the heroes and what not. Kishi just doesn't play by those rules. If this manga was a different manga then I'd see Madara not converting himself, I'd see Madara having a death similar to Kishi where he commits suicide. But nah, we KNOW how this will turn out. Just classic Kishi style really. There are too many hints towards the direction this is going regardless of how people feel about it. I mean we saw this coming a mile away. Only people that didn't were extremists. 

 I'm ready for it. I'm ready for Madara to put on that "Team Naruto" jersey. I already got an idea for the Madara theme I'll probably rock for a while.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> And then he'll land in hell and decide he wants to take over this bitch.


Exactly. Kishimoto should have really taken a cue from Nobuhiro Watsuki when it comes to villains. Madara is extremely similar to Shishio and thus should have a death similar to him. In a sense, Nagato was the last good villain we had in the manga despite his redemption equals death. He made Naruto question himself and his actions. He personally hurt Naruto (killed all three of masters, hurt Hinata, crushed Konoha). Obito and Madara _never_ got that far because Kishimoto became too deadset on redeeming Obito and Madara had zero history with Naruto prior.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2014)

Are we back to chapters tonight?


----------



## Hexa (Sep 3, 2014)

The Format said:


> Anyway, so no chap tonight right? Is Wed./Thur. the new thing?



From what was said last week, Shueisha changed their shipping schedule, so it'll likely be around the same time as last week that the chapter leaks.

That said, 692 comes out in an earlier issue of Jump (moved up due to a holiday on its typical release day), so we may get that one a day earlier.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> And then he'll land in hell, and decides he wants to take over this bitch.



To this day I am still waiting a Devil Shishio Arc


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 3, 2014)

Madara is a dead man. Watch. He's going to get killed. Conversion seems like the obvious thing here, and it will almost certainly happen in some form, but he's going to die. And he's not going to die because he willingly chooses a death (although he may ask for it), he's going to die because someone is going to kill him, pure and simple.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 3, 2014)

Madara's conversion is OK, Rinne Tensei is not


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Exactly. Kishimoto should have really taken a cue from Nobuhiro Watsuki when it comes to villains. Madara is extremely similar to Shishio and thus should have a death similar to him. In a sense, Nagato was the last good villain we had in the manga despite his redemption equals death. He made Naruto question himself and his actions. He personally hurt Naruto (killed all three of masters, hurt Hinata, crushed Konoha). Obito and Madara _never_ got that far because Kishimoto became too deadset on redeeming Obito and Madara had zero history with Naruto prior.



Obito never got that far? Didn't he actually SUCCEEDED in converting Naruto to the dark side and it took Hinata slapping him to turn back?

To me besides Madara killing Naruto and Sasuke, is the most accomplished villain feat, in fact I consider it on par on killing Naruto and Sasuke, both fucked the world and both required external factors to be repaired, the only difference is that without Naruto and Sasuke, Indra and Ashura would had been reborn and there would still had been a glimmer of hope in defeating Madara or Kaguya. With Naruto taking Obito's hand, it would had been absolute victory for the dark side.


----------



## Cord (Sep 3, 2014)

I really don't get the Hagoromo for FV hype. Is it because of his appearance?


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> I really don't get the Hagoromo for FV hype. Is it because of his appearance?



After all the Kaguya's fail, people are hoping for a worthy final villain. He has the looks of a demon, the powers to back it up and he is the one who has created the shinobi world. Add to that the mystery of his brother's disappearance and his possession of his powers.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2014)

No more villains, they're getting worse and worse with every one. 

I'm definitely not okay with Madara turning good, hopefully he's just dead.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 3, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I don't think it was stated. Granted the flashback when they were babies would suggest that they are twins.



That's what I meant. They were born at the same time. They are completely different but they are twins LOL

Now the question is, who is their father? Two options here:

1. no one, Kaguya is like some kind of Greek Goddess
2. Guruguru


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2014)

vered said:


> After all the Kaguya's fail, people are hoping for a worthy final villain. He has the looks of a demon, the powers to back it up and he is the one who has created the shinobi world. Add to that the mystery of his brother's disappearance and his possession of his powers.



They are running from the oncoming Sasuke Final Villan Arc. God Tier Soon awaits.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Madara is a dead man. Watch. He's going to get killed. Conversion seems like the obvious thing here, and it will almost certainly happen in some form, but he's going to die. *And he's not going to die because he willingly chooses a death* (although he may ask for it), *he's going to die because someone is going to kill him, pure and simple.*



Good. That's what most of us want.

I don't think anybody actually wants him to do RT except a few hardcore haters who value their chance to make fun of his fandom over the integrity of the story.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 3, 2014)

Pika do you honestly expect Kishimoto to free Madara from TNJ? After what he did to Kaguya, I know for a fact he has zero respect for his villains. Zero respect.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 3, 2014)

Obito almost mentally broke Naruto TWICE (once after his diatribe proceeding Neji's death and once as the Juubi Jin) and might have succeeded each time if it weren't for outside interference. Shit hadn't happen before and furthermore hasn't happened since against stronger opponents. Against Mads and Kaguya Naruto actually joked around and talk a bit of trash. Probably because Obito was the final mental barrier he had to overcome, at least until Sasuke.

On the topic of Hagoromo as the next Big Bad, I don't see it. Team 7's successful effort in sealing Kaguya was supposed to bring closure to that unit. Another villain would go against that. At this point it makes the most sense to settle the Naruto and Sasuke conflict.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 3, 2014)

I still don't get how Rinne Tensei works. Could he revive for example Obito? His body is shattered. Could he revive Shikamaru's father? His body exploded IIRC. Could he revive people who died many years ago? Does he need the original body? Why did Nagato say "maybe it's not too late"? etc etc


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> I really don't get the Hagoromo for FV hype. Is it because of his appearance?



This.

True, Hagoromo looked suspicious last week but objectively speaking it makes no sense.

I say the poor guy is just too ugly.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 3, 2014)

We must prepare ourselves for the final battle of the parring wars


----------



## Marsala (Sep 3, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Pika do you honestly expect Kishimoto to free Madara from TNJ? After what he did to Kaguya, I know for a fact he has zero respect for his villains. Zero respect.



Madara doesn't need to be TnJed. His dream was proven to be a complete lie.

Kaguya choosing to spit him out like that is suspicious, though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2014)

There's a difference between being TnJed and using RT.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Its in question if Madara can even _use_ Rinnei Tensei at this point since he lost Hashirama's, and by extension Asura's, chakra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 3, 2014)

The Format said:


> Obito almost mentally broke Naruto TWICE (once after his diatribe proceeding Neji's death and once as the Juubi Jin) and might have succeeded each time if it weren't for outside interference. Shit hadn't happen before and furthermore hasn't happened since against stronger opponents. Against Mads and Kaguya Naruto actually joked around and talk a bit of trash. Probably because Obito was the final mental barrier he had to overcome, at least until Sasuke.
> 
> On the topic of Hagoromo as the next Big Bad, I don't see it. Team 7's successful effort in sealing Kaguya was supposed to bring closure to that unit. Another villain would go against that. At this point it makes the most sense to settle the Naruto and Sasuke conflict.



Obito didn't almost broke Naruto, he DID IT. Naruto was raising his hand, Obito had won. I don't remember the Juubi Jinchuuriki time, could you please pass the link?

But in the Neji time, yeah. Naruto was turned, Hinata just literally slapped the idea out of his head.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its in question if Madara can even _use_ Rinnei Tensei at this point since he lost Hashirama's, and by extension Asura's, chakra.



Obito was going to use mass Rinne Tensei after having the Juubi extracted, so I don't see why couldn't Madara.

I don't think he lost Hashirama, he lost Hashiboob which was placed by Kabuto, if I remember correctly. This allowed Madara to use Hashirama's powers in addition to Rinnegan, likely without Kabuto's modifications he will just be able to use Rinnegan without being able to use Hashirama's powers.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Obito didn't almost broke Naruto, he DID IT. Naruto was raising his hand, Obito had won. I don't remember the Juubi Jinchuuriki time, could you please pass the link?
> 
> But in the Neji time, yeah. Naruto was turned, Hinata just literally slapped the idea out of his head.


Wasn't that Hinata's hand raising? 

Yep it was just Hinata's hand raising. Naruto hadn't even lifted a hand.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its in question if Madara can even _use_ Rinnei Tensei at this point since he lost Hashirama's, and by extension Asura's, chakra.



Nagato didn't have senju cells.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2014)

vered said:


> After all the Kaguya's fail, people are hoping for a worthy final villain. He has the looks of a demon, the powers to back it up and he is the one who has created the shinobi world. Add to that the mystery of his brother's disappearance and his possession of his powers.



He's probably like Chakravartin from Asura's Wrath.

Benevolent facade:



True form:


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nagato didn't have senju cells.


Nagato himself was of Senju Descent, being a Uzumaki. That was the reason why Madara transplanted his Rinnegan to Nagato in the first place. Again, for all we know Madara lost his Rinnegan due to losing Asura's chakra which made it manifest in the first place.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 3, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Obito didn't almost broke Naruto, he DID IT. Naruto was raising his hand, Obito had won. I don't remember the Juubi Jinchuuriki time, could you please pass the link?
> 
> But in the Neji time, yeah. Naruto was turned, Hinata just literally slapped the idea out of his head.



I used to think that as well but I'm pretty sure now that Hinata's arm. The clearest indicator is the fact that in the juxtaposition you have each arm reaching towards Naruto's direction. If that had been Naruto's arm one would expect it to be reaching the other way (towards Obito).

Here's the link for the Juubito one:
Edit: wrong one. Here it is
raising. Naruto hadn't even lifted a hand.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

Hagoromo was shown to care about the bijuus, a trait only associated with the good guys, and was even offended when Naruto thought he'd created ninjutsu which is used for violence.



The Format said:


> I used to think that as well but I'm pretty sure now that Hinata's arm. The clearest indicator is the fact that in the juxtaposition you have each arm reaching towards Naruto's direction. If that had been Naruto's arm one would expect it to be reaching the other way (towards Obito).
> 
> Here's the link for the Juubito one:
> raising. Naruto hadn't even lifted a hand.



Yeah, but he still needed someone to make him snap out of it.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2014)

> . Still no Hunter x Hunter this week. 2. It is big chance that JUMP hot chapters(Naruto,One Piece,Bleach...) will come out tomorrow(Japan Time).


a toll on his own.

so, what does that mean?


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, I said that in my original post. 

But hey, that's why friendship > all.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Hagoromo was shown to care about the bijuus, a trait only associated with the good guys, and was even offended when Naruto thought he'd created ninjutsu which is used for violence.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 3, 2014)

Hussain said:
			
		

> so, what does that mean?



^Possibly, although I assume the chap will likely drop really really late .


----------



## Weapon (Sep 3, 2014)

Next stop Hamura and then we will hit destination Sasuke.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Why did Hagoromo even have Madara's body be summoned anyway?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay, I would've spat out my coffee if I had any.


----------



## Weapon (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why did Hagoromo even have Madara's body be summoned anyway?



He wasn't summoned. When Hagoromo extracted the Bijuu when the seal activated his body was freed from being Kaguya-hime's vessel. Hagoromo only summoned the previous Kage to strengthen the seal for the moon / boulder.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 3, 2014)

Madara could have been spat out just to have some short, final resolution with Hashirama.  

Sasuke and Naruto's next goal would be to undo the infinite Tsukuyomi.  I can't see that taking much less than a full chapter, and that's assuming there aren't any new twists before it can be resolved.  I think it'll be a while before we find out what a "real Hokage" is to Sasuke.

It's 2:30pm in Japan right now.  Tomorrow "Japan time" means tomorrow in Japan's timezone (and, really, in the afternoon/evening in Japan).


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2014)

Weapon said:


> He wasn't summoned. When Hagoromo extracted the Bijuu when the seal activated his body was freed from being Kaguya-hime's vessel. Hagoromo only summoned the previous Kage to strengthen the seal for the moon / boulder.



Actually, he was summoned by Hagoromo with the rest of team 7 and the bijuus after Kaguya was sealed. the Kages supported Hagoromo by giving him the chakra to summon them back. It was Hagoromo's decision to summon them all back from the dimension after the sealing happened.


----------



## Weapon (Sep 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Madara could have been spat out just to have some short, final resolution with Hashirama.



I mean, you would think Madara would be the key to undoing Infinite Tsukuyomi. Despite him being robbed and tricked in the preparation stages of it I'm certain him and Obito still knew the Jutsu in and out for when it was activated. I wouldn't be surprised if Madara went out giving in to how to reverse it and did so. 

It explains how Hamura died, he obviously didn't die fighting Juubi or Kaguya-hime and we saw for the sealing that no casualties are needed whatsoever. We know that Kaguya-hime DID cast Infinite Tsukuyomi back then so if Hamura died reversing it then we all know how Madara is going out. 



vered said:


> Actually, he was summoned by Hagoromo with the rest of team 7 and the bijuus after Kaguya was sealed. the Kages supported Hagoromo by giving him the chakra to summon them back. It was Hagoromo's decision to summon them all back from the dimension after the sealing happened.




/I must of misread hard given that panelling time and spacing


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why did Hagoromo even have Madara's body be summoned anyway?


He summoned everyone indiscriminately maybe.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe Kaguya escaped by using Madara as a vessel

Could explain why the Rabbit bijuu looked like it was smiling

 Nah she gone


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 3, 2014)

To bring Kaguya back and actually have it work and be entertaining is far above whatever the hell Kishi can crap out.

It's Possible, but highly unlikely.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Wednesday mornin, no chapter...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Could it be this week cover? (found on 2ch):



If yes, could it mean that chapters are coming soon?


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 3, 2014)

Hexa said:


> It's 2:30pm in Japan right now.  Tomorrow "Japan time" means tomorrow in Japan's timezone (and, really, in the afternoon/evening in Japan).



Which would be around 7:00pm JAP time and 10:00-11:00 Aussie time, as it came out around 11:00pm last week.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 3, 2014)

For anyone who knows some Japanese folklore people out there, does Hagoromo and Hamura come from any stories? I know Kaguya does and her story is a bit similar to the one now...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 3, 2014)

Hagormo is also a feather robe which was weared by Kaguya-hime, the main character of "Taketori Monogatari" (the tale of the bamboo cutter). Hamura is nothing special. It's just a name of a famouse small city in japan, near to Tokyo...


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

what does kaguya have to do with the naruto version of it? are there similarites?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> what does kaguya have to do with the naruto version of it? are there similarites?



Well Kaguya in the tale was said to have been sent to Earth as a baby for her safety because of a celestial war the Moon Kingdom is fighting in.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 3, 2014)

um... nobody is saying anything but where is the chapter? same problem from last week?


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Well Kaguya in the tale was said to have been sent to Earth as a baby for her safety because of a celestial war the Moon Kingdom is fighting in.



Which gives credence to the "space war" theories?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

thank CJ 



vered said:


> Which gives credence to the "space war" theories?



not all theories, however, are bassed on that story. 

i remember  many, including myself, shouting "she came from space" when madara said that she came  from another land.

but, yeah, i am starting to believe in that theory myself


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 3, 2014)

vered said:


> Which gives credence to the "space war" theories?



I wouldn't call it space war more like Battle of the Gods!

In most based on mythology there is Gods that battle in world of heavens.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 3, 2014)

Hagoromo removes his mask, its Orochimaru.

Called it bitches !


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2014)

vered said:


> Which gives credence to the "space war" theories?



Well i don't know about that, but our Kaguya did need/want  a white zetsu army for battle accdg. to BZ


----------



## Saturnine (Sep 3, 2014)

Hmmm... what could happen now? Foremost, the deactivation of the Infinite Tsukuyomi is necessary, and Madara will probably be the one to do it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 3, 2014)

So Hagoromo cant deactivate MT?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 3, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hagoromo removes his mask, its Orochimaru.
> 
> Called it bitches !



i would forgive everything else that happened in this manga.


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> So Hagoromo cant deactivate MT?



He should be able to, as should Sasuke.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm thinking hagoromo's brother may pop up.  I also predict someone tells what's up with the chapter..


----------



## Chatte (Sep 3, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> For anyone who knows some Japanese folklore people out there, does Hagoromo and Hamura come from any stories? I know Kaguya does and her story is a bit similar to the one now...



Hamura is a city in Japan known for its cherry blossom festival, and also there's a water dam which was built by two brothers.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Found this on 2ch (inb4: fake):

_Lidiho - September 3, 2014 at 7:28 am # 

ｽﾃｰﾀｽ:確認 

691 　 すべての世代 
精霊の影､江戸五は影7ﾁｰﾑに感謝します｡ 
ｵﾋﾞﾄはｶｶｼを残します｡悪魔のｳｻｷﾞは羽衣を逃れる｡ 
てんてんは､無限月読をﾘﾘｰｽします｡ｻｽｹﾏﾀﾞﾗﾌﾞﾛｯｸ｡ 
ﾅﾙﾄ､柱間のﾌﾞﾛｯｸ｡ｲﾝﾄﾞﾗと阿修羅の霊が表示されます｡ 

ｻｲﾄﾞﾉｰﾄ:ｲﾝﾄﾞﾗ紛争阿修羅は､最終的に終了します… _

google trans (makes no sens as usual):

_Lidiho - September 3, 2014 at 7:28 am # 

Status: confirmed 

Generation of 691 all 
Shadow of spirits, Edo five thanks to seven teams shadow. 
Obito leaves the Scarecrow. Rabbits devil escape the robe. 
You release the infinite Tsukiyomi. Tenten is, Sasuke Madara block. 
Spirit of Ashura and. Indra block Naruto, intercolumnar appears. 

Side note: Indra dispute Ashura will end eventually ..._


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

What does block mean?


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What does block mean?



Maybe Madara does something but Sasuke blocks him?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 3, 2014)

Tenten is what? Fucking Kaguya is not done for? WTH?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> *Tenten?*



Fixed for you my friend.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Maybe Madara does something but Sasuke blocks him?



That's what I thought until I saw the Ashura and Indra part.

Naruto isn't fighting them, I assume.

Anyway, it's gonna be funny when it's Hamura's turn to show up.

- " I am Hamura, one of the..."

*Everyone yawns*

- "I don't get it, shouldn't you be shocked?"

- "I'm already used to it by now."


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 3, 2014)

was the spoiler fake? why the forum activity suddenly reduced? only 30members and 173 guest?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

Assuming the spoiler is real, isn't it way too early for Ashura and Indra to appear? what are they here for, to tell them "congrats for the team work"?

Sasuke and Naruto still got shit to settle.



Louis-954 said:


> Tomorrow night at the earliest. We aren't getting chapters on Wednesday's anymore.



No, it was earlier than that last week.

When I first logged in on thursday it was already out.


----------



## Saturnine (Sep 3, 2014)

Obito leaves Kakashi. Well, that's quite gay, likely means he'll no longer have the double Mangekyo


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't believe that spoiler, and the chapter would probably be out tomorrow.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 3, 2014)

tenten in hiragana instead in katakana.
ashura in kanji instead in katakana.

fake obivously


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 3, 2014)

Unless a reliable member posts a spoiler, it's fake. There's no such thing as random people searching google and 4 chan and finding authentic spoilers.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Unless a reliable member posts a spoiler, it's fake. There's no such thing as random people searching google and 4 chan and finding authentic spoilers.



Actually, -even if I think it's fake, we don't know a f*ck who's that "Lidiho" who posted the spoiler, neither we know on wich forum he/she posted that.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict Ino Appearance


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict sausage appearance, cuz everyone loves sausages


----------



## TRN (Sep 3, 2014)

starr said:


> I predict sausage appearance, cuz everyone loves sausages



What is sausage?   Do you mean the sage of the six path Hagoromo


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2014)

lol the fake spoiler says Tenten releases Infinite Tsukuyomi


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 3, 2014)

All hail the true Queen


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 3, 2014)

Tenten's time to shine.  An aristeia, if you will.  Her glorious moment.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol the fake spoiler says Tenten releases Infinite Tsukuyomi



Kishi, plz, it would be the best way to end all of this with great panache!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 3, 2014)

Tenten, Shino, and Kankuro team up to save the world, let's go!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Obito leaves Kakashi. Well, that's quite gay, likely means he'll no longer have the double Mangekyo



Kakashi already absorbed obito and rikudo's chakra.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi already absorbed obito and rikudo's chakra.



Kakashi inherited Hamura's will through obito.

Kakashi for FV!


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 3, 2014)

Where in the world is Kankuro anyway????? He hasn't been seen since the early part of the war! 

Anyway, I think with Tenten in the spoiler, it's probably very fake.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> Where in the world is Kankuro anyway????? He hasn't been seen since the early part of the war!
> 
> Anyway, I think with Tenten in the spoiler, it's probably very fake.



Kankuro the puppet master behind the puppet master?


----------



## DanielTimothy (Sep 3, 2014)

starr said:


> I predict sausage appearance, cuz everyone loves sausages



Pigs don't


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Found this on 2ch (inb4: fake):
> 
> _Lidiho - September 3, 2014 at 7:28 am #
> 
> ...



Wait, what? Tenten gonna become a planet level+ Ninja by soloing Infinite Tsukiyomi? ck


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2014)

If the spoiler sounds ridiculous, it's probably true.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 3, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Wait, what? Tenten gonna become a planet level+ Ninja by soloing Infinite Tsukiyomi? ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 3, 2014)

Also that spoiler sounds like Indra takes over Sasuke and Asura takes over Naruto and randomly start attacking each other 

Hope this isn't a way to make Naruto and Sasuke fight


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Found this on 2ch (inb4: fake):
> 
> _Lidiho - September 3, 2014 at 7:28 am #
> 
> ...




My translation of the Spoiler.  It may be fake,but at least it seems cool.

691 Generation of Everything

The spirits of the kage and the Edo [ho]kage thank team 7.
Obito leaves Kakashi. The demon rabbit escapes from Hagoromo.
Tenten releases [is released from] the infinite tsukuyomi.  Sasuke blocks Madara.
Naruto blocks Hashirama. Indra and Ashura's spirits appear.

Side Note: Indra and Ashura's conflict will finally end.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> My translation of the Spoiler.  It may be fake,but at least it seems cool.
> 
> 691 Generation of Everything
> 
> ...



Could make sense... 

Edit:

Naruto and Sasuke acting like sensei toward Hashi and Maddy would be awesome!


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 3, 2014)

Does this mean Sharingan Kakashi is no more?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> My translation of the Spoiler.  It may be fake,but at least it seems cool.
> 
> 691 Generation of Everything
> 
> ...



Meh, sounds plausible. But why focus on Tenten?


----------



## Deynard (Sep 3, 2014)

Yoooo Ten Ten found this stuff of Rikudo I mean Hagoromo.

Also... Ten Ten > Ten Tails 
Always.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

TheOmega said:


> Does this mean Sharingan Kakashi is no more?



Place to "base kakashi", the legendary fodder nin!


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, sounds plausible. But why focus on Tenten?



I guess it's because she found Hagoromo's sealing tools and has Madara's headband.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Naruto and Sasuke acting like sensei toward Hashi and Maddy would be awesome!


But they've already surpassed those two.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> But they've already surpassed those two.



No thanks to EMS and Kurama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> My translation of the Spoiler.  It may be fake,but at least it seems cool.
> 
> 691 Generation of Everything
> 
> ...


This sounds legit


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 3, 2014)

Hashirama and Madara had Juubi power too smh. Mokuton is juubis body and Sharingan is it's eye. You guys need to get off that valley of the end bandwagon


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 3, 2014)

I think Sasuke killing babies is more believable than Tenten appearing in the coming chapter.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 3, 2014)

I so, so, so hope that Tenten does do some badass shizz for once!


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> This sounds legit



If it is I hope it means that Sasuke vs. Naruto round 2 is going to happen.  I'm afraid it'll mean that they'll listen to Indra and Ashura or Hagoromo and everything will be rainbows and sunshine.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 3, 2014)

That spoiler had the probability of 51% to be fake, anyway who wants to bet that Kakasho wont lose his Sharingans


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 3, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> That spoiler had the probability of 51% to be fake, anyway who wants to bet that Kakasho wont lose his Sharingans



I would bet on Kakashi losing his sharingan eventually, though whether that happens in this chapter remains to be seen.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2014)

I also thought he would lose his Sharingan. That didn't really surprise me at all.

More telling according to that spoiler is that Indra and Ashura appear (which would suggest the series is about to finish) even though the tenth tail escaped. Very confusing. Fake or not, I don't think the series will stray to far from details in the spoiler...besides the tenten thing lol.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 3, 2014)

can't wait for Hags to show how evil he is then get defeated the most idiotic way


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

i want a fake spoiler with orochimaru


----------



## navy (Sep 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i want a fake spoiler with orochimaru


Fodders dont get fake spoilers.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> My translation of the Spoiler.  It may be fake,but at least it seems cool.
> 
> 691 Generation of Everything
> 
> ...




Cheers. Sounds believable enough.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 3, 2014)

How would Kakashi keep his Sharingan? Would zombie child Obito just live inside him forever?

Would that count as pedophilia?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i want a fake spoiler with orochimaru



_468 投稿者: ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd: 2014/09/03(水) 23:47:46.73 ID:MsTWUtzS0

691債券古代人 

ナルトサスケを話すハゴロモスピーキングを 
ハゴロモ驚かせた。特別な江戸転生は五影大蛇丸制御 
白い蛇は大蛇ハゴロモ忍術知っ丸 
明らかにした債券の古代人ハゴロモ白ヘビ_

Google trans:

_691 bond ancients 

The hagoromo speaking to speak Naruto Sasuke 
I was surprised Hagoromo. Special Edo incarnated Gokage Orochimaru control 
White snake snake hagoromo Ninjutsu Shimmaru 
Ancients hagoromo white snake of bonds revealed_


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> _468 投稿者: ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd: 2014/09/03(水) 23:47:46.73 ID:MsTWUtzS0
> 
> 691債券古代人
> 
> ...



meh, close enough


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> meh, close enough



You asked it, I gave it to you... 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I can make one with itachi if you want...


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 3, 2014)

No fake spoiler is complete without a Hiashi fake spoiler.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 3, 2014)

Too many fake spoilers on here. It's too early yet, no chance any of them is credible.


----------



## Arisu (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict Sakura soloes


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> _468 投稿者: ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd: 2014/09/03(水) 23:47:46.73 ID:MsTWUtzS0
> 
> 691債券古代人
> 
> ...



I love you 

Make me one with Shisui


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2014)

Orochimaru and Kabuto breaks free from MT and Moar Mangekyo Hype


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 3, 2014)

I want a spoiler that all Uchihas from genocide will TNJ Kakashi and they will say, Keep that Shit sharingan eyes as our memory and legacy.


Please
please
please


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> If it is I hope it means that Sasuke vs. Naruto round 2 is going to happen.  I'm afraid it'll mean that they'll listen to Indra and Ashura or Hagoromo and everything will be rainbows and sunshine.


it actually seems to point out that they are the ones to try to stop them


----------



## X3RO (Sep 3, 2014)

Naruto 691 : ""Breaking Barriers""


Page 1

Hagoromo:  .... 

Naruto: Sasuke..

Sasuke: Yeah i sense it as well.

Page 2

a Black hole appears above their heads... 2 black dressed men drop down.. 

Kakashi : better prepare Susano, 

Hagoromo : Wait, Kakashi .. 

Page 3 

1st Man with mask : So we Akira was right.. there are more then one dimensions with people like us.

2nd Man: Better Report back to master, something big did happen to cause barriers to break down.

Minato : Who are you...

Page 4

1st Man: lets just say..   Kaguya ‎‎ abandoned our world long before she moved into yours..

Hagoromo: so their is more to mother then we thought.. damm you Hamura...

2nd man: time to move.. 

Naruto : wait.. you haven't answered all.

2nd man : ..  maybe next time ....  when Master decides to rule you....

Sakura: !!!

Page 5

Sasuke: Like Hell!!

Amaterasu!!

1st man: Eyes spark : Black Eye with 4 blue dots.

Frozen-Soul!!

Amaterasu turns white from black!!!! 

Hagoromo: looks like Shocked!!

rest of Kages: Shocked!!!

1st man: drops on his keeps and tries to recover..

Page 6

2nd Man: Raises Hand, and punches on ground. 

Seems like a jutsu..

Black Hole starts to form above..

Page 7

Naruto : steps closer.

Minato : Wait naruto... i know you are strong but dont rush to unknown..

Black hole is almost complete above

Page 8


Kazekage: just what do you want with us.

1st Man: . silence..

1st man: looks at Hagoromo with is surprised... mumbles .. this is very interesting..

grabs soulder of 2nd man..

Page 9

Kakashi: Sakura stay behind..

Sakura: (Thinks) after all that.. Now what!! 

2nd man: breaths heavily and seems weakened: i used lots of chakra to stop the fire.. but its something i never saw.. it was nothing like i ever cooled down before.. 

Sasuke: (Thinking) to able to stop Amaterasu.. how can this be... ..

Page 10

2nd man: complete the mission...

1st man: you dont have to tell me..

looks around.. spots Madara laying semi-dead... 

Smiles.. still qualifies as evidence to present to master.

Page 11

1st man: Punches on ground.  

Both first man and 2nd are turned into lighning,... 

Kakashi: Susano!!!! 

Sasuke: Instant movement... slices the lightning...

!!! nothing happens, both Vanish...

Tobirama: They are standing next to  Madara!!!

first Hokage: this is Bad.. Mukton!!! trees grow and try to capture the masked men.

Page 12

1st man: Punches Ground!! 

transforms into lighning again.. Trees hit.. 

Lots of Dust..

dust clears.. Nothing.. 

they are back directly under black hole , completely formed.

Page 13

1st masked man have Madara in 1 hand and his partner in other..

Hashirama: Damn you!! 

Hagoromo: !!!! i sense it ... but its not possible..

1st man: i was right... you are some-what same as great master.. to be able to sense his great chakra though the opened Dimention hole.. is no easy work.. 

Page 14:

2nd man: to find someone same as master in this world, only means Kaguya had other children.. but he dosent seem even close to masters power..

Minato: who is your master?

1st man: You will soon find out.. 

when he is done "Exploring the other Dimensions that just opened up to us"

1st Raikage: seems like he is ready to attack..

Page 15:

1st man: So long. jumps a little and black hole sucks them up.. 

1st raikage attacks: only cuts the cloths.. 

Page 16

black hole closing.... 

1st man voice is heard.. "Thanks for the sample, he looks interesting.. master will be pleased, another interesting world to looks forward to"


Minato: Worried look..


END.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2014)

> Kakashi: Sakura stay behind..
> 
> 2nd Hokage: They are touching Madara!!!



Just perfect.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Just perfect.



It certainly sounds like kishi innuendo's.


----------



## RBL (Sep 3, 2014)

daaaamn, i predict TenTen going Ichi Kaimon + neji reviving.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 3, 2014)

What's the point of Neji reviving anyway?

 I really want him revive but as Hamura, if it turns out Hago is evil.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2014)

There is no point in Neji being revived, the same as everyone else in the war being revived. 

It's just a Kishi thing to do because he's Kishi. It'll happen simply because.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 3, 2014)

Kishi is like Steven Moffat. He can't keep his characters fucking dead


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 3, 2014)

So like...we've had 3 chapters in a row with sad/distraught Sasuke face. Who wants to bet on a fourth?


----------



## RBL (Sep 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There is no point in Neji being revived, the same as everyone else in the war being revived.
> 
> It's just a Kishi thing to do because he's Kishi. It'll happen simply because.



what's the point in giving up now, i've been predicting his revival for more than a year, not giving up right now, my spirit is young yet.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> So like...we've had 3 chapters in a row with sad/distraught Sasuke face. Who wants to bet on a fourth?



Mangekyo awakens powers through emotions and feelings. The more emotions he feels. The more power he will awaken


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 3, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> what's the point in giving up now, i've been predicting his revival for more than a year, not giving up right now, my spirit is young yet.



Yup. And immediately after we will see Neji's design for the Last movie, which will complement with Tenten's amazing design LOL


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> what's the point in giving up now, i've been predicting his revival for more than a year, not giving up right now, my spirit is young yet.



Yeah I mean I know he'll be revived, I've been saying it since he died. I just think that from a story perspective it'll happen because it's something Kishi would do.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There is no point in Neji being revived, the same as everyone else in the war being revived.
> 
> It's just a Kishi thing to do because he's Kishi. It'll happen simply because.



There wasn't a point in anyone being revived the last hundred times either, but it didn't stop Kishi.

He saved Gai. I mean damn, the man goes all out in fantastic fashion, sets up his exit perfectly, and bam, loljk.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 3, 2014)

$100 bucks says Madara brings backs everyone who died. Hell, I bet he even brings back Jiraiya at this point.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd absolutely love a Neji revival, personally.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2014)

Kishimoto better not use Rinnei Tensei or that will single-handedly render's this entire fucking war that has been going on for over 100 chapters pointless there needs too be consequences for this war on both sides.

I mean it was bad enough that the enemies for this war were Zombie's made out of dust, plants, and the two instigator's of the war Kabuto/Obito were a joke who belonged in a fucking mental institution instead of the good guys having too kill actual human beings.

It's kind of ironic though how Kishimoto used too preach about how "War is Hell" and this terrible thing when we were shown Itachi's flashbacks yet he has completely failed too deliver on that aspect the dead should stay dead.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Sep 3, 2014)

Neji was shown on the picture containing all the deceased characters. Considering that, it's very unlikely that he'll get revived.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 3, 2014)

This is the second week in a row where I'm going to disagree with the majority (said last week the seal would work when the majority said it wouldn't) and say there won't be any RT. Not only that, but my guess is Mads won't have a "clean" conversion either. By clean I mean he won't reach the point where he fully acknowledges that his way was wrong and that Naruto is on the right path. He might get lectured by Hashirama, Naruto, and/or Sasuke (lol) and have nothing to say/ no rebuttle, but I don't think he'll outright say he was wrong. I actually think there's a solid chance he goes out without any redemption (in some weird twist probably) but I'm not willing to go that far in my prediction. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2014)

I would love it if he refused to help get people out of Tsukoyomi saying "so what if they become Zetsu!  They are all happy and living their dreams.  They have reached their life's purpose - the reason they were born!  Let them enjoy their victory.  If you destroy that and take it from them, you will be the ones destroying the world" to show what a badass villain and strong conviction character he is.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 3, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Neji was shown on the picture containing all the deceased characters. Considering that, it's very unlikely that he'll get revived.



So was Kakashi when looking over all the dead characters during the Pein Invasion.


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2014)

Neji revival? Yes please


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2014)

No revivals, come on now.


----------



## RBL (Sep 3, 2014)

i hate revivals, i got so mad then Gai was revived, kishi shitted on his death so hard, it wasn't even funny, i wanted gai to fcking die.

on the other hand, neji hasn't proven shit yet, he got neglected, he died just for a fanservice momment that last like 2-3 chapters, their teammates got no screen panel, bar lee who kicked madara, like if naruto was neji's best friend, neji's death was basically crap.

and i just want to see him fighting rock lee, at least in an OVA.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict that as Madara lays there, Naruto drops a Hulkamania leg drop on him, breaking his neck and killing him.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 3, 2014)

What's up with everyone wanting Neji back but lost their shit when Gai was kept stable?
Neji should stay dead, he died like a hero.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict that while Naruto, Sasuke, and Fruit powered Hinata fight fully restored Kaguya thanks to spiral Zetsu doing spiral Zetsu things, Orochimaru takes advantage of the commotion and body jacks Madara in his weakened state while simultaneously chastising Mads about how he took info from a clearly inconsistent source (the Uchiha tablet) while explaining how he (Orochimaru) reached the conclusions that he did.

If any of this happens at any point in the manga's future, I will demand all the rep.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 3, 2014)

Madara wasn't spat out for no reason. He's probably pull a Nagato.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 3, 2014)

Sakura and co perform psychic surgery on Madz, tearing down his illusions of himself, to undo infinite tsukuyomi


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2014)

Does it really matter? 

The arc is already over and Madara doesn't belong in this age.

Let him atone in any way the author sees fit.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> The* arc is already over* and Madara doesn't belong in this age.
> 
> Let him atone in any way the author sees fit.



 

You do know after they talk some shit and try to help the others. Kaguya will ressurect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2014)

I think a plot-twist happens regarding something to do with the Oosutsukis. 

Hagoromo adresses Team 7 further, we get clarification of some stuff, Hamura is thrown around there too (can't help but wonder about the shape of his staff that we saw in the last chapter). The rest of the past chakra-summoned Kages are unsummoned (unless we actually get to hear more about them, say, their names at least). Chapter ends with the good guys preparing to free everyone from their coocons.

Overall its gonna come down to seeing whether or not this is actually "a happy ending" for everyone or its just a coy as others felt last week.

And it would be funny if it turns out that Madara is pulling a Shikamaru from the Chuunin Exams are and he's actually faking to be death or just asleep when he isn't.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2014)

It will be revealed that it was all a dream naruto and the other have been in it for a while right after madara cast the et and the whole kaguya thing was a dream.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Overall its gonna come down to seeing whether or not this is actually "a happy ending" for everyone or its just a coy as others felt last week.



"A Happy Ending" phrase at this stage is a really bad sign.

Something bad is going to happen.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 3, 2014)

and what about Chiyo? 

Nardo is such an asshole


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 3, 2014)

Madara is done for.  He doesn't belong in this era and I predict that the trauma that his body has taken from being taken over by Kugaya has him already in a dying state. 

Maybe sasuke will use the mysterious "juts" and madara will FINALLY realize how much sasuke looks like his brother Izuna.  Then, right before dying, he uses Rinne Tensei to bring back whoever he can before he dies. 

I don't like the ending much (if this is indeed the ending) seems very anti-climatic to me.  

I wonder what will happen with the tailed beast now.  Im more interested in the politics of Konoha and the rest of the Ninja world after the war has happen.


----------



## Chills Here (Sep 3, 2014)

I predict that they are all trapped in a genjutsu, Madara was just kidding around.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 3, 2014)

Whatever happens someone is gonna be pissed...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The arc is already over and Madara doesn't belong in this age.
> 
> Let him atone in any way the author sees fit.


Kishimoto can do it in a way that doesn't have him completely remove any of the consquences for the war like a mass Rinnei Tensei would do.

Madara should admit he was wrong and be the one too end the Infinite Tsukuyomi since he was the one who initated it and he should have his moment with Hashirama and then move on.

Since he's likely dying anyways due too having the Bijuu extracted it doesn't need too go any further then that we don't need any mass revivals.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 3, 2014)

Gabe said:


> It will be revealed that it was all a dream naruto and the other have been in it for a while right after madara cast the et and the whole kaguya thing was a dream.



I'd rate this manga 1000000000/10 if that happens.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Whatever happens someone is gonna be pissed...



You cheated.

That is every chapter.


----------



## fakkiha (Sep 3, 2014)

X3RO said:


> [sp]Naruto 691 : ""Breaking Barriers""
> 
> 
> Page 1
> ...



 No parallels = Fake


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> Madara is done for.  He doesn't belong in this era and I predict that the trauma that his body has taken from being taken over by Kugaya has him already in a dying state.
> 
> Maybe sasuke will use the mysterious "juts" and madara will FINALLY realize how much sasuke looks like his brother Izuna.  Then, right before dying, he uses Rinne Tensei to bring back whoever he can before he dies.
> 
> ...



I am dreading any possible Sauske-Izuna parallel (if Kishi remembers he made it). Madara has barely ever mentioned Izuna and that relationship was so grossly under-developed that for it to play a role in his redemption is just going to be really forced and awkward.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> You cheated.
> 
> That is every chapter.



Not true this happens every other chapter


----------



## Turrin (Sep 4, 2014)

Ch-Fanfic

Hagoromo, "Thanks for saving the world"

Tobirama, "It's toon soon to celebrate, we still need to do something about the tree"

Naruto, "Eh..he's right"

Hagoromo, "With Kaguya's powers gone the tree will no longer regrow, and those capture from it can be freed"

Minato, "So all that's let is to destroy the trees that have popped up everywhere"

Hagoromo, "correct."

Naruto, "but how can we deal with tree's all over the world"

Hagoromo, "in the Kages astral form they can appear where-ever they choose"

*Deceased Kages disappear

*Scene Switches to the Mist Village

Shodai Mizukage, "Kuchiyose: Sanju Kraken"
*Shodai summons 3 Giant squid, like the one that attacked B and Naruto, that tears apart tree branches

Nindaime Mizukage, "Water Machine Gun"
*Rapid Fire Water Bullets fire from both of Mizukage's hands destroying many tree branches

Sandaime Mizukage, "Silent Killing, Great Cutter"
*Sandaime Mizukage appears in flash of mist and creates a massive shock wave from the slash of his sword cutting through many tree branches

*Scene Switches to Sand Village

Shodai Kazekage, "Jiton: Great Push"
*Many metal weapons are attracted to the shodai and than released cutting through various branches"

Nindaime Kazekage, "Jiton: Silver Dragon"

*Silver is comes out of the earth forming into a dragon that tears apart the branches"


Sandaime Kazekage, "Jiton: Iron World"

*Iron shoots out from the ground like blades, cutting through branches

Yondaime Kazekage, "Jiton: Midas Tocuh"

*The Kazekage touches a tree branch and several branches turn into gold crumbling away

*Scene Shift to Kumogakuro

Shodai Raikage, "Nin-Taijutsu: Raiton Tiger Claws"

*Shodai starts tearing branches in half with super speed raiton style claws

Nindaime Raikage, "Nin-Taijutsu: Body Check"

*Nindaime Raikage runs at high speeds slamming his armored shoulder into part of the tree causing a massive explosion on impact

Sandaime Raikage, "Kurokaminari, Hell Bringer"

*Sandaime Shroud turns into black lighting including hell bringer and he begins dicing branches up


*Scene Shift to Iwagakuru

Shodai Tsuchikage, "Yoton; Birth of Golems"

*Shodai spits out tons of concrete that shapes into various golems to attack the trees

Nindaime Tsuchikage, "Multi Element Fragmentation"

*Nindaime Splits into three, each using a Fire, Wind, and Earth Elemental Jutsu against various tree branches

*Scene Shifts back to Hagoromo

Hagoromo, "Now it's time for you Kage"

*Kages spirits are released from Edo Tensei and they appear in Konoha, Sandaime is now young

Hashirama, "Mokuton Withdrawal of Trees"

Hashirama puts his hand to the ground and the trees begin to shrink and disappear back underground

Tobirama, "Taijuu KB"

*Tobirama summons many KB who start cutting through the tree with various Suitons and Sword strikes

Sandaime, "Kuchiyose: Enma"

*Sarutobi channels his chakra through Enma, and Ema grows extends to an absurd legenth while multiplying into hundreds of copies of it's blowing through tree branches

Yondaime, "RasenFlashDanceHowl"

* Minato throws Kunai all around a portion of the tree, and creates a clone. The clone and Minato hit each area with a rasengan, however in reality the rasengan left a FTG Marker, and Minato uses the FTG markers to teleport each section of the tree away ripping it into pieces

-----------

*Scene Switches to Naruto

Naruto, "Now we just need to do our part here, let's go Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi-Sensei"

Chapter End.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am dreading any possible Sauske-Izuna parallel.



are you kidding?  The moment Izuna was created it was a parallel.

"I'll take my little brothers' eyes"


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am dreading any possible Sauske-Izuna parallel (if Kishi remembers he made it). Madara has barely ever mentioned Izuna and that relationship was so grossly under-developed that for it to play a role in his redemption is just going to be really forced and awkward.


ohh you know its coming 


the best you can hope is that its not an uchihacest thing


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am dreading any possible Sauske-Izuna parallel (if Kishi remembers he made it). Madara has barely ever mentioned Izuna and that relationship was so grossly under-developed that for it to play a role in his redemption is just going to be really forced and awkward.



Lol i thought kishi forgot about it. But there was no reason for The Juubi Rabbit to spit out Madara especially if they were seemingly planning to revive Madara from his lower half.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> are you kidding?  The moment Izuna was created it was a parallel.
> 
> "I'll take my little brothers' eyes"



I know the parallel was made.  Kishi dropped it though, so I hope it stays dropped.



Jeαnne said:


> ohh you know its coming
> 
> 
> the best you can hope is that its not an uchihacest thing



It's just really stupid because the Madara-Izuna relationship is basically non-existent in the manga. Kishi will just force it here at the end to make the Sasuke-Madara bond. Better than a Naruto TnJ but still terrible.



Csdabest said:


> Lol i thought kishi forgot about it. But there was no reason for The Juubi Rabbit to spit out Madara especially if they were seemingly planning to revive Madara from his lower half.



Cheap redemption.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know the parallel was made.  Kishi dropped it though, so I hope it stays dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should be careful with this claim. Until some point we could say for sure that Rikudou didnt have a brother...

we never witnessed how life was from Madara's pov, we never witnessed really how close they were.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> "A Happy Ending" phrase at this stage is a really bad sign.
> 
> Something bad is going to happen.



this is what I've been thinking. 

To me that was very weird..... as if kishi was trying to fool us into thinking it's over.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you should be careful with this claim. Until some point we could say for sure that Rikudou didnt have a brother...
> 
> we never witnessed how life was from Madara's pov, we never witnessed really how close they were.



I think it's too late to elaborate on it now.

Madara barely ever mentioned him, and his "revenge" on Tobirama was such a half-assed afterthought. He was more concerned about his friendship with Hashirama than that. Even in Hashirama's flashback, Izuna didn't play nearly as big a role as I expected him to. 

Kishi can try to worm him in now and act like he and Madara had the greatest, deepest, brotherhood bond ever, but it's not going to be believable at all. Just more shitting on Madara's character, at this point, because it kind of goes against what was already established (100+ chapters of Madara treating him like an afterthought despite generally loving to talk about himself and his bonds).

The supposed Madara-Izuna bond as discussed by the Senju bros was always the weakest part of Mads' character because it's barely existent. It's okay now because it fits with the whole "Hashirama & Tobirama always misunderstood and misinterpreted him" but to suddenly act like it's really important this late in the game is such a bad move. 

That said, Izuna only giving his eyes to Madara because he was already dying (or even dead ) really trashed his character. Not much of a magnanimous self-sacrificing bro anymore, is he?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Would not be the first time there was a "Happy Ending" fakeout.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 4, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't give two shits about Madara, probably other than the fact Maddy tried to murder him. The only person who has any sort of bond with him is the only guy who noticed his prone body last chapter, which is Hashirama. There will be no force bonding with Naruto, and the fact goes double for Sasuke. If there's an execution of TnJ here, it'll be from Hashirama. Here's hoping Madara is totally unreachable and tries to crotch shot him or something.

And this talk of Rinne Tensei is depressing, as it completely nullifies the whole thing. Five villages constantly at each other's throats put their differences aside and united to fight a common, terrifying threat of Madara and everyone under his thumb. Those people died trying to save the world. Everybody living knows that, and it will strengthen the relationships between the five villages, knowing that friends, relatives, lovers, parents all went down fighting for something worth dying for. Reviving all these people that were at odds with one another not only cheapens the whole thing, but it may well as never happened at all. Live with the consequences. So no, I don't think we'll be seeing Rinne Tensei. 

Ah, well. Could be worse. That war Aizen started in Bleach resulted in zero good guy deaths.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 4, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Sasuke doesn't give two shits about Madara, probably other than the fact Maddy tried to murder him. The only person who has any sort of bond with him is the only guy who noticed his prone body last chapter, which is Hashirama. There will be no force bonding with Naruto, and the fact goes double for Sasuke. If there's an execution of TnJ here, it'll be from Hashirama. Here's hoping Madara is totally unreachable and tries to crotch shot him or something.
> 
> And this talk of Rinne Tensei is depressing, as it completely nullifies the whole thing. Five villages constantly at each other's throats put their differences aside and united to fight a common, terrifying threat of Madara and everyone under his thumb. Those people died trying to save the world. Everybody living knows that, and it will strengthen the relationships between the five villages, knowing that friends, relatives, lovers, parents all went down fighting for something worth dying for. Reviving all these people that were at odds with one another not only cheapens the whole thing, but it may well as never happened at all. Live with the consequences. So no, I don't think we'll be seeing Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Ah, well. Could be worse. That war Aizen started in Bleach resulted in zero good guy deaths.



omg dude dont remind me. The march of death was awesome but its crazy how all those espada got killed with not ONE single Captain Casualty besides Tosen & Gin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Sasuke doesn't give two shits about Madara, probably other than the fact Maddy tried to murder him. The only person who has any sort of bond with him is the only guy who noticed his prone body last chapter, which is Hashirama. *There will be no force bonding with Naruto, and the fact goes double for Sasuke. If there's an execution of TnJ here, it'll be from Hashirama. *Here's hoping Madara is totally unreachable and tries to crotch shot him or something.



I want to believe this, and part of me does, but I'm trying to brace for the worst at this point. 



> And this talk of Rinne Tensei is depressing, as it completely nullifies the whole thing. Five villages constantly at each other's throats put their differences aside and united to fight a common, terrifying threat of Madara and everyone under his thumb. Those people died trying to save the world. Everybody living knows that, and it will strengthen the relationships between the five villages, knowing that friends, relatives, lovers, parents all went down fighting for something worth dying for. Reviving all these people that were at odds with one another not only cheapens the whole thing, but it may well as never happened at all. Live with the consequences. So no, I don't think we'll be seeing Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Ah, well. Could be worse. That war Aizen started in Bleach resulted in zero good guy deaths.



Again, I really hope you're right that it won't happen. I feel like Kishi can't be dumb enough to do that again...


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know the parallel was made.  Kishi dropped it though, so I hope it stays dropped.



sorry to break it to you, but even Hashirama and the Pierrot animators said "you remind me/look like Izuna"

You know it's coming

And after chapter 688, we should all expect disapointment.

Like I said,


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Sakura and co perform psychic surgery on Madz, tearing down his illusions of himself, to undo infinite tsukuyomi


You mean like in YYH? I thought Kishi already copied psychic surgery with Kabuto's medical h4x.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2014)

I like your idea about the kages showing their jutsus, Turrin...


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know the parallel was made.  Kishi dropped it though, so I hope it stays dropped.


 Kishi didn't drop it. He's just resting it for a bit.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I like your idea about the kages showing their jutsus, Turrin...


 But it's gonna blow, because people want their cake and eat it too. They want Kishi to "develop" the kages and somehow remain patient with keeping the story within the 17-page limit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> sorry to break it to you, but even Hashirama and the Pierrot animators said "you remind me/look like Izuna"
> 
> You know it's coming
> 
> ...



How many times do I have to say that I know the parallel was made before you understand?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah yes,  Rinne Tensei is coming, get ready for everyone who isn't Obito to be revived. He'll stay dead. This "no Rinne Tensei" talk is reminding me a lot of the "Obito isn't Tobi", "Kaguya won't return", "Naruto and Sasuke won't get god powerups and step up to Madara" and "Obito won't be the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki" talks. It's almost too obvious really. 

As for his redemption and the Izuna stuff, yeah it'll happen because that's the kinda thing  Kishi would do. No reason that it wouldn't happen. The problem is how Kishi allows his villains to be redeemed. Kishi always has his main villains redeem themselves by doing some heroic task in their redemption. That's his way of redemption, having the newly converted help the heroes. Madara will probably cancel Mugen Tsukiyomi and then use Rinne Tensei to be finished with everything. People thought Obito could only do 1 thing before he died but we see Obito do over 4500 things before he finally left us. 

I'm pretty sure Madara can cancel Mugen Tsukiyomi and then use Rinne Tensei. I mean why not. If Obito can do everything in the kitchen sink before he dies, Madara can perform 2 tasks. 

The main reason is that I see no way that Neji and all the other soldier are staying dead in this manga. After all we've seen in the manga, you should know it's bound to happen. We know how Kishi works. 

Besides that, I'm not expecting much in this chapter. We will get:

- People celebrating
- Madara gets converted and he cancels Mugen Tsukiyomi
- At the end of the chapter Madara begins Rinne Tensei

Not sure what Hagoromo will do or talk about, that stuff can come later. We have to get Madara out of the way before the rest of Hagoromo's talk and Naruto and Sasuke's conflict. Same with the other Kages. They're all in the way.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 4, 2014)

imo, it would be pointless for Kishi to show the jutsus of kages.

This is not a circus.

This is apocalypse.

but who knows.

I really expect Izuna.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

I now have the gut wrenching feeling that Chakra is going to be used to bring Madara to the good side smh >_<


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

Izuna will come back from the dead.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Izuna will come back from the dead.



With beautiful Red Rinnegans


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Izuna will come back from the dead.



And Madara's other brothers. 

He had like four, was it?


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> With beautiful Red Rinnegans



yeah, none of that pale purple nonsense


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I now have the gut wrenching feeling that Chakra is going to be used to bring Madara to the good side smh >_<



You just realized that now?  The fact that Izuna and Sasuke are parallels and look alike (even before Studio Pierrot) hints that it is going to happen.  

Don't predict it will happen in 691 though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And Madara's other brothers.
> 
> He had like four, was it?



The term for his siblings was actually gender-neutral in the Japanese.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's too late to elaborate on it now.
> 
> Madara barely ever mentioned him, and his "revenge" on Tobirama was such a half-assed afterthought. He was more concerned about his friendship with Hashirama than that. Even in Hashirama's flashback, Izuna didn't play nearly as big a role as I expected him to.
> 
> ...


again, its dangerous to assume this 

from a certain perspective, we could say that Madara is a lot about Izuna.

One could argue that, considering what Hashirama himself said, about Madara really loving his brother, and what Tobirama said, about how Uchihas love too much and cant handle loss and end up falling into darkness, the real core of Madara's issue might have everything to do with Izuna, and his "i dont care" attitude that makes you assume that he wasnt this close to him, is actually a sign that Madara did pretty much attempt to seal it off his heart.

Basically, the ball will be in the park as long as we dont get to know the whole issue from Madara's POV, and I dare to say that everything is prepared to show us the logical "Madara fell into darkness because he lost everything", symbolizing the typical Uchiha description given to us.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> again, its dangerous to assume this
> 
> from a certain perspective, we could say that Madara is a lot about Izuna.
> 
> ...



If anything, it may be why he resorted to such extreme measures in order to achieve peace.

His siblings, one by one, died in such conflicts.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And Madara's other brothers.
> 
> He had like four, was it?


And if they all got Mangekyo, he'll get what, 6 new powers at the maximum? 

6 paths of Mangekyo GG.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> You just realized that now?  The fact that Izuna and Sasuke are parallels and look alike (even before Studio Pierrot) hints that it is going to happen.
> 
> Don't predict it will happen in 691 though.



Nah. But I like pretending to realize lesser than I actually realize. I hope the eye ball chamber comes into play or something that involves the Uchiha Clan being revived. Because it would mean Izuna can be revived with Madara's Rinnegan eyes since those are Originally Izuna's. Which is also why I beleive if they return to Izuna(True power shown with the owner of the eyes) the Rinnegan will glow Red instead of Purple. Much like Hagoromo's center forehead  Rinnegan.

Lol 691 im not expecting anything to happen but more transitional BS. Isn't this the end or start of a volume right now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> again, its dangerous to assume this
> 
> from a certain perspective, we could say that Madara is a lot about Izuna.
> 
> ...




Oh I don't deny that Kishi will pull it out of his ass. Not at all. I know there's a good chance he will.

I'm just saying that it will be stupid if he does. If Madara had never mentioned Izuna at all, then I'd agree that there is something up. As it is, he mentioned him a couple of times and _was always pretty dismissive of him_. Izuna's death isn't something he never talked about and sealed off. I can't buy into the whole "it traumatized him so much he can't speak about it" given the way Madara loves talking about himself, his past, his problems, his relationships, etc...and given how he was always so "meh" when he _did_ mention Izuna. 

It's especially stupid when you consider how badly the Senju brothers have misunderstood Madara over the years, yet they're the only ones who dwell on the whole "it was all because of Izuna!" thing.

Turning around and saying "oh Madara was just butthurt because Izuna died" now, after 300 chapters of having Madara's ideology gradually built up, is just character destruction. Diminishing his motives to that is terrible, especially when so much points elsewhere.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

btw, i must warn the Sasuke and Madara fans around that a moment that many feared here might be about to come.

It will all depend on either Kishi is close to ending the manga or not. If he is, Sasuke could very well be about to show why he is different from Madara right now.

It might involve the fact that he was "willing" to fight side by side with Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi to stop Rikudou's mom. 

The stage is all set... i could imagine the screams of agony coming from some fans here when Sasuke says that he now has something to fill the hole in his heart and all shits, while Madara lost everything... the whole bonds and friendship is magic theme might be about to haunt some of you guys for eternity


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, i must warn the Sasuke and Madara fans around that a moment that many feared here might be about to come.
> 
> It will all depend on either Kishi is close to ending the manga or not. If he is, Sasuke could very well be about to show why he is different from Madara right now.
> 
> ...



Nothing new.

Didn't Kakashi use that argument with Sasuke in Part 1?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Honestly it's better for Sasuke's character if he just stops his wangsty darkness shit here and now, especially because it's been so forced ever since he spoke with Hashirama.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Honestly it's better for Sasuke's character if he just stops his wangsty darkness shit here and now, especially because it's been so forced ever since he spoke with Hashirama.



He kinda has.

Sasuke has shed his hatred and is focused on attacking the system itself.

But I wouldn't put it past Kishimoto to move backwards instead of forward.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2014)

Even if it is the end of the manga we still have to get the Naruto/Sasuke final battle before it all ends.
So i expect a new arc dedicated to it assuming there is no part 3 in the horizon.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You mean like in YYH? I thought Kishi already copied psychic surgery with Kabuto's medical h4x.



that doesn't really count, I don't think; the stuff with Kabutops is less about burning away lies and deceit, seeing through self-deception, and is almost purely a flashback sequence.  Beyond the sharingan loop fuckery, does Itachi actually engage with Kabutops' mind?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh I don't deny that Kishi will pull it out of his ass. Not at all. I know there's a good chance he will.
> 
> I'm just saying that it will be stupid if he does. If Madara had never mentioned Izuna at all, then I'd agree that there is something up. As it is, he mentioned him a couple of times and _was always pretty dismissive of him_. Izuna's death isn't something he never talked about and sealed off. I can't buy into the whole "it traumatized him so much he can't speak about it" given the way Madara loves talking about himself, his past, his problems, his relationships, etc...and given how he was always so "meh" when he _did_ mention Izuna.
> 
> ...


well Kishi could make it the turning point of his character. After all even when he gave up and went to the moon eye plan, it was about him not believing that he could fill the hole that Izuna's loss created by protecting the village.

Imo, even right before his death, his words to Hashirama had to do with this. When Hashirama said that he would kill even his own son in order to protect the village, and Madara said that he got it backwards, he made an allusion to the very first objective behind his wish to create the village in the past(protect Izuna).

Lets not forget that he replicated Hashirama's words when he attempted to kill Sasuke, right after Hashirama sent him there and said he reminded him of Izuna... coincidence?


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> that doesn't really count, I don't think; the stuff with Kabutops is less about burning away lies and deceit, seeing through self-deception, and is almost purely a flashback sequence.  Beyond the sharingan loop fuckery, does Itachi actually engage with Kabutops' mind?


Oh, you mean _literal_ psychic surgery. I thought you meant . Oh well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well Kishi could make it the turning point of his character.* After all even when he gave up and went to the moon eye plan, it was about him not believing that he could fill the hole that Izuna's loss created by protecting the village.*
> 
> Imo, even right before his death, his words to Hashirama had to do with this. When Hashirama said that he would kill even his own son in order to protect the village, and Madara said that he got it backwards, he made an allusion to the very first objective behind his wish to create the village in the past(protect Izuna).
> 
> Lets not forget that he replicated Hashirama's words when he attempted to kill Sasuke, right after Hashirama sent him there and said he reminded him of Izuna... coincidence?



What? No. Madara leaving the village had nothing to do with him not being able to fill the hole Izuna's death left. That's really diminishing his character.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? No. Madara leaving the village had nothing to do with him not being able to fill the hole Izuna's death left. That's really diminishing his character.


You can't say it had *nothing* to do with it either.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> He kinda has.
> 
> Sasuke has shed his hatred and is focused on attacking the system itself.
> 
> But I wouldn't put it past Kishimoto to move backwards instead of forward.



Nope. Bringing about the True Revival of The Uchiha Clan for The Next Shinobi Revolution. 5 nations will need to either Get down or Lay down. And I bet the smaller nations will side with Sasuke due to the Big 5 raging war on their territories. Sasuke will venture to destroy the Shinobi system and create and a new "less corrupt" shinobi world that will be lead by power and not emotional politics. Im sure the 5 nations are going to wish to keep it intact despite all the chaos it caused. Sasuke betraying Naruto and the 5 kages starting another war.

I totally See Part 3 being about Sasuke creating New Bijuu from the Juubi Rabbit or Kin/Gin ten-tails worth of chakra and giving them bijuu to gain power against the 5 nations. Kishi said after the Juubi is defeated events leading to the Sasuke vs Naruto COnflict will begin. He said nothing about ending.

If there really is time-skip character designs and this movie is connecting this manga to the next era. I totally See Kishi making Part 3 about dealing with the Sasuke Threat to the entire shinobi world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)

It generally is hard to imagine anyone siding with anyone that isn't Naruto.

In any case, I don't really believe Kishimoto's future plans are that ambitious. Not that I wouldn't welcome them of course.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You can't say it had *nothing* to do with it either.



she is right. 

madara got over his brother's death believe it or not. him leaving the village was due to no one wanting/forgiving/accepting him there and losing all the time. 

it is assumed that his brother was a part of it since it would make sense as a reason on a holistic sense, but i can't remember a reference to it.

and before you say that madara was pissed at hashi saying "it's an insult to our brothers and comrades", remember that izune didnt want peace in the first place and was heavily against it so hashi was talking out of his ass.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It generally is hard to imagine anyone siding with anyone that isn't Naruto.
> 
> In any case, I don't really believe Kishimoto's future plans are that ambitious. Not that I wouldn't welcome them of course.



to be fair, why would anyone side with sasuke?

then again, the only reason i (if i was a nation in naruto) would side with naruto, is because sasuke is an asshole who learns nothing from the past. i wouldn't wouldnt side with naruto because naruto had future plans, insight or anything of the sort. it's just that the other alternative sucks ass........ especially when it's only one person whom everyone thinks is crazy  which brings us back to a point i made about one guy vs the world and a group of people vs another group of people. the later shows conflicts in ideologies since many believe in it, while the former shows sasuke as an insane person since no one would side with him.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2014)

Is there some reason the chapter is late this week? I remember something about copyright last week. Wasn't sure if it's the same deal now too.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

We might not get it till Friday :/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You can't say it had *nothing* to do with it either.



The whole statement was just wrong because the village was never created to "replace" Izuna. The one time Hashirama implied it (with the idea that he could protect the villagers instead of his siblings), Madara was clearly uncomfortable.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> she is right.


She is wrong, bruh. Let's play a game of connect the dots. 

*1]* _What did Izuna pledge Madara to do?_
http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6 

*2]* _What was Madara's relationship with the Uchiha clan?_
http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6 

*3]* _What did Madara learn from the tablet?_


*4]* _What does Madara think of the current shinobi system?_
http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6 

*5]* _What's an important detail on the tablet?_
http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6 

I'm logging out now.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

chapteeeeeerr, doko niiiiiiiiiiiii, watashi no chapteeeer, doko niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Rai (Sep 4, 2014)

From a reliable source:

For those wondering, on the cover of Jump 41, Naruto reads "Finally, the great battle ends ?!"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> From a reliable source:
> 
> For those wondering, on the cover of Jump 41, Naruto reads "Finally, the great battle ends *?!*"



LOL.......


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> LOL.......



I wonder if it means that there is a possibility of a twist.


----------



## xer0 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> How can there be two moons, unless the pervious one will be destroyed.
> 
> Oh and Kaguya is not done.



The other moon is in another dimension.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2014)

It's true.  The recent battle ended.  Can't say that about the manga any time soon, though.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't even begin to predict what will happen next

Idk wtf is going on anymore


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

It's over...maybe no it's not...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> She is wrong, bruh. Let's play a game of connect the dots.
> 
> *1]* _What did Izuna pledge Madara to do?_
> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6
> ...



Yea you better log out because you just spouted nonsense and can't defend it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

vered said:


> I wonder if it means that there is a possibility of a twist.



I think there is. In many ways, this is the most important chapter within these past hundreds thus far considering, depending on how this chapter goes, we could see an entirely new situation arise. Of course there's the Naruto/Sasuke arc in the future but before that who knows what'll happen before that. 

I'm expecting some type of twist although I'm not sure what. It just didn't ends like it should. Something feels off.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> From a reliable source:
> 
> For those wondering, on the cover of Jump 41, Naruto reads "Finally, the great battle *ends ?!*"


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> She is wrong, bruh. Let's play a game of connect the dots.
> 
> *1]* _What did Izuna pledge Madara to do?_
> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6
> ...



the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? No. Madara leaving the village had nothing to do with him not being able to fill the hole Izuna's death left. That's really diminishing his character.


you just need to follow a line and see how Izuna was indeed involved, when we talk about the core of his emotional decisions.

- Madara wanted to create konoha to protect Izuna.

- Izuna resists the idea of a truce with Senju, and says that Senju will eventually destroy the Uchiha

- Izuna dies by Tobirama's hands

- Madara accepts the truce, but before this dares Hashirama to choose between killing his brother or himself(another sign of how Izuna was important to him)

- Hashirama reveals that he wants Madara to become Hokage because he lost everything(read, Izuna, since he was the one Madara still had before he wanted to create the village)

- He does not trust Tobirama, who killed Izuna

- He overhears what Tobirama said about the village never choosing him, and its enough to make him get convinced again that the alliance will not work. This part in special, has a lot to do with Izuna, the distrust is a combination of Tobirama being the one who killed Izuna, and Izuna's belief that the Senju would eventually destroy the Uchiha.

- with Izuna's belief, he tries to convince the Uchiha but fails. And again, with Izuna's belief, he comes to the conclusion that the eye of the moon plan is the only viable solution, since cooperation between both sides would not work.

im not saying that Izuna was everything, it would be like saying that Itachi is everything driving Sasuke. There were political issues and Madara was the leader of the Uchiha clan, the situation was huge, but Izuna was the core of what drove Madara, from the very moment that he told Hashirama that he wanted to create the village to protect him. It was where things got "personal" for him.... and thats why Tobirama had so much impact on him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe she comes back and Madara's redemption is just through helping kill her for good.

That would be acceptable. Seems too much to ask though.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> From a reliable source:
> 
> For those wondering, on the cover of Jump 41, Naruto reads "Finally, the great battle ends ?!"




dat fucking question mark.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Give it 2 more hours before I sleep seems like it's gonna be late or delayed till Friday.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

*Madara's Izanagi and Teaching Mangekyo Eyes Techniques Come into Play.*


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2014)

*Only 3 options here:*
1.it isn't over and Hagoromo and or Madara are a threat
2. It is over but a new threat arises for the future(part 3)
3.It is over and we are entering the final arc: Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you just need to follow a line and see how Izuna was indeed involved, when we talk about the core of his emotional decisions.
> 
> - Madara wanted to create konoha to protect Izuna.
> 
> ...



Madara left Konoha because he realized that the dream was impossible. Not because Tobirama was a dick, but because he was forced to acknowledge that a perfect union could never exist when one of them was Hokage and favored by everyone over the other. Hence the leaf _cut in half_. Hence his interest in _two halves working in union_ for true happiness. 

The fact that it was Tobirama who said it didn't help, no, but don't diminish this to him being butthurt that Tobirama said something mean about him. He would have reacted similarly if it was coming from someone else.

Izuna may have been important but he was by no means the only, or even the main, driving force behind Madara's motives _as they have been presented thus far_. Kishi's recent emphasis on the tablet makes the possibility of this all being about Izuna even dumber.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> From a reliable source:
> 
> For those wondering, on the cover of Jump 41, Naruto reads "Finally, the great battle ends ?!"



lmao Even if it was real. Do you know how many times that was tossed around. Heck I remember that shit back when Obito still had his mask on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

vered said:


> *Only 3 options here:*
> 1.it isn't over and Hagoromo and or Madara are a threat
> 2. It is over but a new threat arises for the future(part 3)
> 3.It is over and we are entering the final arc: Naruto vs Sasuke.



It could be all 3 or a combination. If 3 doesn't happen now then it'll happen after 1 or 2. Hagoromo being against the heroes would be great though, I still love that theory. As for a new threat well he could relate to them. 

There's still more going on, we'll have to see. That cover pretty much confirmed things aren't over.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Sep 4, 2014)

> Izuna may have been important but he was by no means the only, or even the main, driving force behind Madara's motives as they have been presented thus far. *Kishi's recent emphasis on the tablet makes the possibility of this all being about Izuna even dumber.*



So I guess it's time to expect Madara to talk about Izuna as a reason for his actions in the upcoming chapters, then?


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

Talking about Izanagi how come Kaguya didn't use it?


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> lmao Even if it was real. Do you know how many times that was tossed around. Heck I remember that shit back when Obito still had his mask on.



It is real. in 2ch someone posted the WSJ cover:


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2014)

If this is it, then I'm pretty sure the series is wrapping up. For what reason would Naruto even need to fight Sasuke right now?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> If this is it, then I'm pretty sure the series is wrapping up. For what reason would Naruto even need to fight Sasuke right now?



........


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

vered said:


> It is real. in 2ch someone posted the WSJ cover:





vered said:


> It is real. in 2ch someone posted the WSJ cover:



Like I said. Spouted too many times during these past 2-3 years.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you just need to follow a line and see how Izuna was indeed involved, when we talk about the core of his emotional decisions.
> 
> - Madara wanted to create konoha to protect Izuna.
> 
> ...


all of that happened before the creation of konoha and the truce. two words from hashirama and he forgets about it.



> - Hashirama reveals that he wants Madara to become Hokage because he lost everything(read, Izuna, since he was the one Madara still had before he wanted to create the village)
> 
> *- He does not trust Tobirama, who killed Izuna
> 
> ...


he does not trust tobirama but believes what he says about him to hashirama?.



> *- with Izuna's belief, he tries to convince the Uchiha but fails.* And again, with Izuna's belief, he comes to the conclusion that the eye of the moon plan is the only viable solution, since cooperation between both sides would not work.



no, he doesn't have izune's beliefs. izune had blind hatred. madara had actual reasons because he was afraid (and was right) of what tobirama would do to the uchiha clan since he is more popular than him and would become hokage. he even says "uchiha should DISTANCE themselves from the village" and didn't propose another war. 

why did madara and hashirama fight? we still dont know if it was for the village or something else as kishi has yet to give a reason for the fight. 





> im not saying that Izuna was everything, it would be like saying that Itachi is everything driving Sasuke. There were political issues and Madara was the leader of the Uchiha clan, the situation was huge, *but Izuna was the core of what drove Madara*, from the very moment that he told Hashirama that he wanted to create the village to protect him. It was where things got "personal" for him.... and thats why Tobirama had so much impact on him.



again, before the truce and the creation of konoha. we didn't even see izune's name being mentioned by madara at all after the truce. 

these are assumptions but was presented, is otherwise.


----------



## Lowtwoannedoh (Sep 4, 2014)

Remember Matrix 3 when there was a little indian girl, the oracle changed, and most of the whole movie sucked? Then there's a big boring fight between Neo and Smith in the rain? And the war ends with a boring compromise between robots and humans? Well that's' what's going to happen next.

Kishi is going to add in loads of pointless new threads about aliens so that the writers of Naruto Z anime have a lot of material to work with. It's going to be a bloody mess, pissing off people who love the series.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> ........



I'm starting to think that Hago was actually the "Sasuke" of his time, while Hamura was its "Naruto", meaning that in the balance Hago's the bad guy, not the good one...

Hago could be waiting for an oportunity to take over Sasuke's body (not to have his eyes, but to have a brand new and sexy body), implying a clash with Oro, who wouldn't let that happen without interferring...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Lowtwoannedoh said:


> Remember Matrix 3 when there was a little indian girl, the oracle changed, and most of the whole movie sucked? Then there's a big boring fight between Neo and Smith in the rain? And the war ends with a boring compromise between robots and humans? Well that's' what's going to happen next.
> 
> Kishi is going to add in loads of pointless new threads about aliens so that the writers of Naruto Z anime have a lot of material to work with. It's going to be a bloody mess, pissing off people who love the series.



You mean this whole series was a simulation of an evil computer network.



That might actually make sense.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2014)

Lowtwoannedoh said:


> Remember Matrix 3 when there was a little indian girl, the oracle changed, and most of the whole movie sucked? Then there's a big boring fight between Neo and Smith in the rain? And the war ends with a boring compromise between robots and humans? Well that's' what's going to happen next.
> 
> Kishi is going to add in loads of pointless new threads about aliens so that the writers of Naruto Z anime have a lot of material to work with. It's going to be a bloody mess, pissing off people who love the series.



Well, it was never stated Naruto took place on earth, right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The whole statement was just wrong because the village was never created to "replace" Izuna. The one time Hashirama implied it (with the idea that he could protect the villagers instead of his siblings), Madara was clearly uncomfortable.



didnt say in any moment that the village was created to replace Izuna. I am talking about him being chosen as hokage to protect the village.

If the idea of Madara becoming hokage to protect the village had a direct link with him having something to protect after he lost the original goal behind creating the village, which was protect Izuna... from the moment that he made a turn because of Izuna's assassin(Tobirama) and professed Izuna's perspective(Senju will eventually destroy Uchiha) with no support, he came to the conclusion that cooperation between Senju and Uchiha would not work, finally accepting the moon eye plan.

Izuna was in the core of Madara's decisions.

If we dont look at Madara's character in this way, we will get a character with an extremelly weak resolve. Someone who had a dream and ended up becoming the leader of a clan, and accepted to create the village but simply changed his mind right after just because he overheard a Senju say what was obvious.

Believe me, Izuna must be important for Madara, for the sake of his character. He needs something strong enough to make him lose emotional balance and justify his bad choices.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I'm starting to think that Hago was actually the "Sasuke" of his time, while Hamura was its "Naruto", meaning that in the balance Hago's the bad guy, not the good one...
> 
> Hago could be waiting for an oportunity to take over Sasuke's body (not to have his eyes, but to have a brand new and sexy body), *implying a clash with Oro, who wouldn't let that happen without interferring*...



i would like to see RS taking over sasuke's body but then we see oro stopping him and being all like "ya be a noob at body snatching? "


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> didnt say in any moment that the village was created to replace Izuna. I am talking about him being chosen as hokage to protect the village.
> 
> If the idea of Madara becoming hokage to protect the village had a direct link with him having something to protect after he lost the original goal behind creating the village, which was protect Izuna... from the moment that he made a turn because of Izuna's assassin(Tobirama) and professed Izuna's perspective(Senju will eventually destroy Uchiha) with no support, he came to the conclusion that cooperation between Senju and Uchiha would not work, finally accepting the moon eye plan.
> 
> ...



I see it as the opposite. For him to crack because somebody died makes him far more simplistic than he was made out to be. Madara was put forward as someone ideologically oriented as opposed to gut-instinct-reactionary, and the recent emphasis on the tablet and his interpretation of it only strengthened that idea. 

I don't deny that Izuna is important, but he was not properly presented as _that_ important thus far, and it's far too late to change that in a realistic and believable manner.

What? We get his flashback and it's 100% Izuna even though he's spent hundreds of pages talking since his debut and really paid little attention to him? Again, if he _never_ mentioned him even once, then something would be up. That's not the case though. He's mentioned him. He's just been far more interested in other issues.


----------



## calimike (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6 

@newsmangajapon tweeted _Pour ceux qui se demandent, sur la couverture du Jump n?41, pour Naruto on peut lire "Enfin, la grande bataille se termine?!"_

google translated

For those wondering, on the cover of Jump 41, Naruto reads "Finally, the great battle ends ?!" 

WSJ #41: Naruto is fall to 9th place on ToC  It seem series is near end?


Update: WSJ #42 is out on 9/13 (Saturday). Yep, it's early spoiler or not


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> didnt say in any moment that the village was created to replace Izuna. I am talking about him being chosen as hokage to protect the village.
> 
> If the idea of Madara becoming hokage to protect the village had a direct link with him having something to protect after he lost the original goal behind creating the village, which was protect Izuna... from the moment that he made a turn because of Izuna's assassin(Tobirama) and professed Izuna's perspective(Senju will eventually destroy Uchiha) with no support, he came to the conclusion that cooperation between Senju and Uchiha would not work, finally accepting the moon eye plan.
> 
> ...



It wasn't Izuna, it was Madara's unrequited love for Hashirama.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2014)

calimike said:


> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6
> 
> @newsmangajapon tweeted _Pour ceux qui se demandent, sur la couverture du Jump n?41, pour Naruto on peut lire "Enfin, la grande bataille se termine?!"_
> 
> ...



not related. 9th places means the readers didn't like the chapter that happened 8 chapters ago.
It will be announced properly when and if the Naruto series is truly coming to an end.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 4, 2014)

One Piece newest chapter has already raw scans online. Moreover quality of this raw is one motherfucking good wtf. Naruto never gets raws with this good quality - http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6 

Naruto should be today.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

vered said:


> not related. 9th places means the readers didn't like the chapter that happened 8 chapters ago.
> It will be announced properly when and if the Naruto series is truly coming to an end.



which chapter was it?


----------



## calimike (Sep 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> which chapter was it?



I think It's Naruto chapter 682 or 683


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> which chapter was it?



I think 683.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Ok I didn't checked because I don't want spoilers of this chap heh.  So China will now provide us chapters earlier than Japan? : 3



This has been happening for over a year it's nothing new. Hell each week the Chinese scans come out an hour or two before the English.


----------



## Monna (Sep 4, 2014)

lol chinese scans. Reminds me of the days when jojohot would throw a hissy fit over people posting english translations over their scans. I want a repeat of this if we can get slightly earlier chapters


----------



## Deynard (Sep 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> This has been happening for over a year it's nothing new. Hell each week the Chinese scans come out an hour or two before the English.



Ok I will wait 1-2 hours for my One Masterpiece. If it won't come out then...


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

vered said:


> I think 683.





calimike said:


> I think It's Naruto chapter 682 or 683



it's the sexy no jutsu or the RS chapter (where he first appears).... yeah, i dont blame them :/

however, i wont be surprised if it stayed low for the next few chapters.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> You mean this whole series was a simulation of an evil computer network.
> 
> 
> 
> That might actually make sense.


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 4, 2014)

calimike said:


> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6
> 
> @newsmangajapon tweeted _Pour ceux qui se demandent, sur la couverture du Jump n?41, pour Naruto on peut lire "Enfin, la grande bataille se termine?!"_
> 
> ...



This preview seems to indicate that the original spoiler that we got is in fact true.  The "End of the great battle" is virtually identical to "The end of the conflict between Indra and Ashura" in that spoiler.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> This preview seems to indicate that the original spoiler that we got is in fact true.  The "End of the great battle" is virtually identical to "The end of the conflict between Indra and Ashura" in that spoiler.



No, it could just mean the end of the great battle that's been going on nonstop since Naruto and Tobi literally butted heads.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2014)

I want Kaguya back


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

The preview is more or less a throwaway.

Most previews have "!?" at the end.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I want Kaguya back





No no you don't


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> No, it could just mean the end of the great battle that's been going on nonstop since Naruto and Tobi literally butted heads.



Of course it can mean that, but the probability of both spoilers overlapping in focus to such a degree is highly unlikely irrespective of the circumstance, making it much more likely that the original spoiler is true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Of course it can mean that, but the probability of both spoilers overlapping in focus to such a degree is highly unlikely irrespective of the circumstance, making it much more likely that the original spoiler is true.



What? 

"The war is over" is a perfectly reasonable prediction right now. It's possible that the spoiler was true but it's more likely that it's just a coincidence.

What was the rest of it, anyway? I don't even remember it.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

Chapter 692: The next battle


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Chapter 692: The next battle



what? it's real or you are just joking...?


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Chapter 692: The next battle


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> "The war is over" is a perfectly reasonable prediction right now. It's possible that the spoiler was true but it's more likely that it's just a coincidence.
> 
> What was the rest of it, anyway? I don't even remember it.



I'm not saying that the prediction is unreasonable on it's own.  If it had come alone I would have thought nothing of it.  It's just that the space of reasonable spoilers encompasses several different predictions.  I.E. If it had said Hagoromo turns evil or something, I don't think anyone would think that would be incredible either.

The point is space of possible reasonable previews that coincide with the rapier spoilers << space of all possible reasonable previews meaning the likelihood that the first spoiler is true is greatly increased.

Just because there is still a possibility that it's just coincidence doesn't mean that the probability that the other spoiler is true isn't increased.

It'd be saying that the original probability of the spoiler being true is like 60%, while this new information now gives the spoiler a 60% probability of being true, which is much higher.  The rest of the probability, 40%, a still quite high number resulting from the possibility of them being coincidence.  The numbers are made up just to indicate the point.

All I'm saying is that the probability it is being true is substantially increased even tough the probability of it being coincidence could still be quite high.  I'm not saying they it definitely will happen or anything.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ignore Csdabest. He doesn't know what he's talking about.

I'm really hoping we get a time skip by 692 that lasts until 700.

It would be cool if the epilogue was set in the same future as the movie.

(700 being the end)


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Chapter 692: The next battle



NARUTOendきたな 
結局マダラは負け犬だった 

GT:

I came NARUTOend 
Eventually Madara was underdog


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I want Kaguya back




Fuck Failguya.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Ignore Csdabest. He doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> I'm really hoping we get a time skip by 692 that lasts until 700.
> 
> ...



8 chapters of epilogue will be too much.

people will get excited, buy naruto and rate it more because of shock value making the series continue than actually end it


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The preview is more or less a throwaway.
> 
> Most previews have "!?" at the end.



i think we all know that. however, the idea alone of this battle NOT ENDING gave me a mini heart attack


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

One piece has its raw. it should come fast (crossed fingers)


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> One piece has its raw. it should come fast (crossed fingers)



That's not a raw


----------



## handsock (Sep 4, 2014)

This wait is killing me.......wonder which will come out first this week, anime or manga. ;o


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> That's not a raw



Chinese version are raw to me...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup most likely Friday at this point.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Yup most likely Friday at this point.



OP has a Chinese scan Naruto's will be out later


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Have these spoilers been posted?

Source: http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6   (I got them from the Bleach Spoiler section - the website that is)


> Hagoromo to thank the seventh squad Naruto us, our former Hokage
> 
> I wake up from sleep Madara listening to the voice of Kaguya
> 
> ...



Because the website I ripped them off had One Piece spoilers (summary points) that word for word directly reflect the One Piece released images/scans.

This is what the guy said in the Bleach spoiler section



czeliate said:


> Unconfirmed but looks real to me, not to mention his last week's unconfirmed spoilers turns out to be real too.
> 
> No worries, I'll delete them if they are wrong.
> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2014)

> I wake up from sleep Madara listening to the voice of Kaguya



I knew she wasn't done yet


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Have these spoilers been posted?
> 
> Source: http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6   (I got them from the Bleach Spoiler section - the website that is)
> 
> ...



Kaguya possesses Madara? Again? What's the point?

It depends on when the OP spoilers came out. The chapter's been out almost 3 hours now, so if the OP spoilers came out after the chapter, then it's all crap.


----------



## Hiei312 (Sep 4, 2014)

surprise twist as madara ends up being the actual final boss after all, and had planned all along for kaguya to come out and be defeated by Naruto / Sasuke.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kaguya possesses Madara? Again? What's the point?
> 
> It depends on when the OP spoilers came out. The chapter's been out almost 3 hours now, so if the OP spoilers came out after the chapter, then it's all crap.



Well, the guy I found the website from (Bleach section) said the spoilers he got were real, from the same person (I assume he meant website). But still chance of being fake, so hence I post in here.



czeliate said:


> Unconfirmed but looks real to me, not to mention his last week's unconfirmed spoilers turns out to be real too.
> 
> No worries, I'll delete them if they are wrong.
> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/682/6


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

so in the new spoiler:

1- kaguya talks to madara, AGAIN.
2- madara goes into sage mode, AGAIN.
3- gedo mazo is summoned by madara, AGAIN.

seems like a compilation of old spoilers


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Kaguya possessing Madara is about as bad as Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 4, 2014)

That doesn't make sense Madara needs the Hashiboob for Sage mode I really hope Kaguya doesn't come back she's easily the worst villain in the series.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

By the way, if these spoilers turn out to be fake, don't bite my nose off. I know some people get touchy when being jerked around with spoilers.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kaguya possessing Madara is about as bad as Rinne Tensei.



he is not possessed again but will be.

though, what kills me about this spoiler is that we already saw every part in it in other cahpters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

They posted OP spoilers at 17:17:53 in their time zone. Not sure how long ago that was but I'm pretty sure that was significantly after the chapter release in most of the world.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

It's Izanagi D:


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kaguya possessing Madara is about as bad as Rinne Tensei.


I'd honestly prefer him using Rinnei Tensei then this crap.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 4, 2014)

Madara turns Sage Mode? What year is it?!

edit@

Oh, he had is before because of Hashi cells, ok.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2014)

The madness won't end.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> They posted OP spoilers at 17:17:53 in their time zone. Not sure how long ago that was but I'm pretty sure that was significantly after the chapter release in most of the world.



Like I said, the Bleach spoiler guy said that last weeks spoilers he got were real. I'm just saying, this chapter feels like typical Kishi format.

I doubt Kishi was ever going to waste Madara from such a shotty ending like being taken over by Kaguya in a split second.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 4, 2014)

If this is true... Seriously Kishi... WTF!? Stop this shit already. We do not need this continuing anymore. Let the 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fight each other and end this manga


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

@Kaguya


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2014)

oh i do hope that these spoilers are true


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Yea RT might be better than him being a puppet for another pointless battle. Though if that's true, he'll probably be the one to kill her in the end via suicide.

There are so many shitty possibilities it's hard to rank them. 



Jad said:


> Like I said, the Bleach spoiler guy said that last weeks spoilers he got were real. I'm just saying, this chapter feels like typical Kishi format.



I'll stay in denial.  I know that website has provided fakes in the past as well.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'll stay in denial.  I know that website has provided fakes in the past as well.



That's my secret. I'm always in denial when there is no Gai in a chapter


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

Surprised Evil didn't cum.

This is mos def rage/shit storm worthy.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Can Madara really be a major threat now? He's lost the Juubi, so he'll be stuck using his normal powers which Naruto and Sasuke (and arguably Kakashi) already surpassed.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

I predict Kamui continuing to troll!


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Can Madara really be a major threat now? He's lost the Juubi, so he'll be stuck using his normal powers which Naruto and Sasuke (and arguably Kakashi) already surpassed.



Hogorama: Oh snap. I just remembered I gotta go back to the underworld. So I'll be taking all my Chakra and powers back, thank you.

....


Obito: You know what bro?
Kakashi: ?
Obito: Rin has been waiting a bit too long, sorry man. Good luck, don't die~!


----------



## handsock (Sep 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Can Madara really be a major threat now? He's lost the Juubi, so he'll be stuck using his normal powers which Naruto and Sasuke (and arguably Kakashi) already surpassed.


I wouldn't mind if Orochimaru stole Madara's body to be honest.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

handsock said:


> I wouldn't mind if Orochimaru stole Madara's body to be honest.



I think he can't change body for another 3 years right?


----------



## Gonder (Sep 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> so in the new spoiler:
> 
> 1*- kaguya talks to madara, AGAIN.*
> 2- madara goes into sage mode, AGAIN.
> ...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 4, 2014)

Jad you started this with your damn Izanagi jutsu spoilers how could you betray us!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Can Madara really be a major threat now? He's lost the Juubi, so he'll be stuck using his normal powers which Naruto and Sasuke (and arguably Kakashi) already surpassed.



According to that "spoiler", he randomly goes Rikudou again.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the second time this bitch has robbed us of a moment for Madara first she steals his final villain status and when we think now that Kaguya is sealed we could have closure but nope.

I'd rather see Madara die then continue too have his body used by Kaguya.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 4, 2014)

If the spoilers are true, they should posted it in spoiler thread. But it's authenticity is questioned by the poster himself, so, we can't trsu any spoiler now, and what time is the real release.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> If the spoilers are true, they should posted it in spoiler thread. But it's authenticity is questioned by the poster himself, so, we can't trsu any spoiler now, and what time is the real release.



As a rule of thumb, I never post anything in the spoiler thread unless it's a picture. Even if Mangabird came out with a script and it said "confirmed" at the top. I'm not risking all those angry Naruto fans!



Minerva Orlando said:


> Jad you started this with your damn Izanagi jutsu spoilers how could you betray us!



Because the world must know my pain!


----------



## Azula (Sep 4, 2014)

> I wake up from sleep Madara listening to the voice of Kaguya



I wondered why Kaguya even bothered to spit out madara's body 

She could have split herself like orochimaru or the bijuus


----------



## handsock (Sep 4, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I think he can't change body for another 3 years right?



He's in a zetsu body. Obito's eye never went blind. Super regenerative powers probably means his recharge time is 100x faster as well. I could be drawing at Orochimaru straws here though because he's still my favorite villain in the manga....provided he really didn't have a change of heart after gaining all of Kabuto's memories and what not.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 4, 2014)

Shouldn't Madara be on his death bed since you know, he was a Jinchuuriki and lost the Juubi?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

So, Kishi would be trying to fix Kaguya's failure by re-sealing her in Madara?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, yes, let the endless trolling continue.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Shouldn't Madara be on his death bed since you know, he was a Jinchuuriki and lost the Juubi?



Obito survived the juubi extraction, the GM extraction, and the the kyuubi extraction within the span of probably 15 minutes.

I think the biggest thing against this (barring reliability of source) is that if Kaguya comes back, the big T7 moment will have been for nothing. That was the first time T7 did anything together since early Part 1 (and even those battles were...debatable). 

For Kishi to just throw it away after 10 pages is pretty awkward. Unless he does an exact repeat of the T7 team-up, then the manga will be ending on a decidedly...un-Team 7 note.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

new spoiler: kaguya talks to Madara, and Madara says "STFU,bitch! Can't you see I'm dying sleeping."


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Shouldn't Madara be on his death bed since you know, he was a Jinchuuriki and lost the Juubi?



Maybe you only die if the bijuu is extracted from you. If *you* are extracted from the *bijuu*, you're fine.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Yes, yes, let the endless trolling continue.



Tenten ending the mugen tsukiyomi all by herself had more "panache" imo...


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito survived the juubi extraction, the GM extraction, and the the kyuubi extraction within the span of probably 15 minutes.
> 
> I think the biggest thing against this (barring reliability of source) is that if Kaguya comes back, the big T7 moment will have been for nothing. That was the first time T7 did anything together since early Part 1 (and even those battles were...debatable).
> 
> For Kishi to just throw it away after 10 pages is pretty awkward. Unless he does an exact repeat of the T7 team-up, then the manga will be ending on a decidedly...un-Team 7 note.



Maybe Kishimoto wants to include someone else in the final sealing.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Tenten ending the mugen tsukiyomi all by herself had more "panache" imo...


I'd prefer that as ending to what we're going to get.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 4, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> I'd prefer that as ending to what we're going to get.



Then write your own shitty manga.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 4, 2014)

One Piece raws and bleach spoilers but nothing for Naruto?
Buuuuullshit.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 4, 2014)

Though one scenario that I would actually like too see play out is that Madara is only pretending too work for Kaguya and let's the Bijuu nuke Gedo after summoning it and permantley ending any chance of her coming back as a final fuck you to Kaguya.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Maybe Kishimoto wants to include someone else in the final sealing.



Madara getting sealed means no angsty redemption with Hashirama, which is unlikely.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara getting sealed means no angsty redemption with Hashirama, which is unlikely.



Maybe they get sealed together.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok wtf is this shit?


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Just a heads up, the spoilers I posted are in my opinion lost any credibility. The site I ripped them off had the wrong Bleach spoilers. So you can all take a sigh of relief


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Just a heads up, the spoilers I posted are in my opinion 99% fake. The site I ripped them off had the wrong Bleach spoilers. So you can all take a sigh of relief



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I want Kaguya back


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Just a heads up, the spoilers I posted are in my opinion lost any crediability. The site I ripped them off had the wrong Bleach spoilers. So you can all take a sigh of relief



Good. The OP spoilers coming out after the chap was pretty suspicious, but this is a relief anyway.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Good. The OP spoilers coming out after the chap was pretty suspicious, but this is a relief anyway.



True, the new bleach spoilers just came from this website: 

I know nothing about it. But I guess users on this forum were already following it anyways.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Sep 4, 2014)

Chapter 691: Illusion
Naruto: Good, Kaguya is...
(Kaguya stabs him from behind)
Kaguya: Dead, right?
Naruto: !? (spits blood and falls to the ground)
Everyone: !!
Sakura: Naruto!!! But how, didn't the seal work?
Sasuke: (Sees Kaguya's sharinnegan is closed) Izanagi...!
Sakura: Iza... what's that, Sasuke-kun?
Kaguya: Yes, Indra. Hagoromo, it's been a long time.
Hagoromo: Mother, you avoided the seal, but at the cost of your powers. What are you planning?
Kaguya: What am I planning? You should know that well, son: I want to make you suffer, the one who sealed me. Now it's time (sharinnegan starts opening again) Goodbye, Hagoromo, see your failure over and over again. Izanami!
(Hagoromo eyes stare blankly)
Hokage: What... happened?
Sasuke: (Flashbacks to Itachi's explanation of Izanami) She was only using us to be sealed like in the past... so she could close the loop.
But why is her Sharingan still...
Kaguya: Don't compare me with my descendants; I'm the progenitor of all chakra, vessel of the creator of this world. It's time to summon my army and head to THAT place. Infinite Tsukiyomi, release! (the cocoons start falling down, and white zetsus come out of them).
Tobirama: So, it's begun... he knew this wasgoing to happen.
Minato: Let's do it
(Hokage pull the sage's tools)
Preview: What jutsu did sage left behind!!... Naruto will...!?


----------



## mayumi (Sep 4, 2014)

I expect bad hijinks and Naruto is an idiot jokes now that he is not fighting.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Chapter 691: Illusion
> Naruto: Good, Kaguya is...
> (Kaguya stabs him from behind)
> Kaguya: Dead, right?
> ...



What?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 4, 2014)

I predict Ino and Shikamaru wakes up,


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Just a heads up, the spoilers I posted are in my opinion lost any credibility. The site I ripped them off had the wrong Bleach spoilers. So you can all take a sigh of relief


----------



## BroKage (Sep 4, 2014)

Predicting that Madara's hair was only turned black so that it can go gray again when he uses Rinne Tensei. 

We got so used to the chapter coming out first that now all the legit spoiler providers are AWOL and we're back to rage-inducing fake spoilers every day til late Thursday/Friday. Hoo boy.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

what Happy Birthday? lol -_- What does it have to do with the actual plot?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

There would be a father-son talk/farewell at some point anyway.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh nuuu,MinaKushi flashbacks for the entire chapter.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Predicting that Madara's hair was only turned black so that it can go gray again when he uses Rinne Tensei.
> 
> We got so used to the chapter coming out first that now all the legit spoiler providers are AWOL and we're back to rage-inducing fake spoilers every day til late Thursday/Friday. Hoo boy.


Actually it was red before.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2014)

Let's hope the spoiler provider didn't choose the most interesting page to scan cause if so this chapter is going to be a weary. 

@Revy I doubt there'll be a MinaKushi flashback. We've already seen everything we need from their pasts. And Naruto has already recieved Minato's present for him: The other half of the Kyuubi.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh dear, chapter's gonna be boring as fuck.  Just give me FV Hagoromo already


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Minato: I'd give you a hug, but... well...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah I hope that whole chapter isn't about Minato/Naruto,  honestly, I get we need some of these but...but the plot?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Minato - Naruto wangst means the war is over.


----------



## X Pain X (Sep 4, 2014)

^ I hope he says that :lol


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2014)

Meh. These pages usually don't detail the length of the chap. Or at least I hope so.

I still predict it will be revealed that Hags has been evil from long ago.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2014)

I predict that Hagoromo is gonna start laughing all maniacal... then Kakashi instantly sends his head to another dimension. Cause he's tired of this shit. Just look how ready he is...


----------



## X Pain X (Sep 4, 2014)

If Hagoromo was evil though, why didn't Naruto sense any evil intent from him?


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, so the guy that posted the spoiler pic on Baidu, has this

众影帰って行く!
四代目モクナルトちに対话を促した ！
六道仙人思い出の歴史です!
サスケ唤月読众人!
自来也が出现!
因縁の!? 

which translates too

Go back 众影!
It urged the Tai话 and on earth Mokunaruto fourth generation!
It is a history of deities hermit memories!
Sasuke 唤月 読众 people!
Jiraiya emergence!
Of fate!?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya comes back? What is this shit?


----------



## Monster (Sep 4, 2014)

So Naruto had to save the world for people to say hey you become a splendid ninja! 

what a ripoff


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya?  That better be a flashback.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 4, 2014)

Will you guys quit it with Hagoromo is evil nonsense? It is over. Finally. Let's get some relaxing chapters before next arc if there is one.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 4, 2014)

Obviously this chapter will be where Edos give their farewells and possibly break Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I predict that Hagoromo is gonna start laughing all maniacal... then Kakashi instantly sends his head to another dimension. Cause he's tired of this shit. Just look how ready he is...


This would be hilarious but please no. 



X Pain X said:


> If Hagoromo was evil though, why didn't Naruto sense any evil intent from him?


Cuz he's fukkin' Hags, that's why.

And when Kaguya said to stop the battle, Naruto seemed to believe her. Maybe malice can be covered?


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya will be one of those Ghostly figures, so I guess Sasuke will see Itachi as well.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> If Hagoromo was evil though, why didn't Naruto sense any evil intent from him?


Don't ruin it for them. You know they don't have even a single shred of evidence that Hagoromo is evil. There isn't even a logical reason why he would be.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya called back? For what?


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Hagoromo can call up ghosts from the afterlife so Jiraiya appearing is a definite possibility.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 4, 2014)

What kind of shit spoiler is that?

Is the whole chapter a conversation between armless Minato & Naruto?



If out of all the pages they chose that 1, it sure doesn't bode well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Jiraiya?  That better be a flashback.



It's still pretty stupid. Sure, he had Sage Mode, but I don't really see why the Rikudou Sage would start talking about him. I sense some asspulls coming.

Just give me a HashiMada goodbye scene, dammit.


----------



## handsock (Sep 4, 2014)

Just think how pissed all the people are gonna be after they wake up from Mugen Tsukiyomi. Living their perfect dreams/fantasy, only to be taken from them by Naruto & Team 7.


----------



## X Pain X (Sep 4, 2014)

Wha? Jiraiya flashbacks? o:


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 4, 2014)

that script looks... bad to me :/


----------



## Deynard (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya? Oh I waited so long man. 

> signature


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> Wha? Jiraiya flashbacks? o:



No idea if it's real, looks legit though with the poster having a star and all on Baidu  But I've been wrong in the past. Just keeping convo in the thread. Maybe it's his/her prediction.



> Ok, so the guy that posted the spoiler pic on Baidu, has this
> 
> 众影帰って行く!
> 四代目モクナルトちに対话を促した ！
> ...


----------



## mayumi (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya cameo means, It is really ending. Also, no Oro or Tsunade to meet him.

It could also be because, Jiraiya is part of the prophecy.


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 4, 2014)

So how old is Naruto ? 17?


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

> Sasuke _*唤月 読众 *_people!



sasuke *fucks *people :ingoramus


seriously though..... jiraya?... really?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's still pretty stupid. Sure, he had Sage Mode, but I don't really see why the Rikudou Sage would start talking about him. I sense some asspulls coming.


Perhaps either Minato or Naruto asked Hagoromo to get Jiraiya to join them, or it's a flashback or one of the two reminiscing about him


----------



## X Pain X (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the source, Jad.


----------



## calimike (Sep 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Ok, so the guy that posted the spoiler pic on Baidu, has this
> 
> 众影帰って行く!
> 四代目モクナルトちに対话を促した ！
> ...



Jiraiya!? for real or just troll


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

Bobop said:


> So how old is Naruto ? 17?



should be 17.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like such a boring, crappy chapter.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 4, 2014)

Naruto doesn't want a big booty hoe?


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Bye bye Minato!

I wonder if he broke free himself or if Orochimaru released him? Probably the former.


----------



## Monster (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh God that's the whole chapter. 17 pages of Minato Naruto talk and flashbacks.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 4, 2014)

So Kishimoto just repeated the Itachi & Sasuke scene with Minato & Naruto.

How original.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

minato rips off itachi without soloing . booooooooooooo


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 4, 2014)

Translate of the latest spoiler?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2014)

le minato will get his arms back post, oh wait he is gone


----------



## handsock (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey if Minato didn't arrive and remove that Juubi dama. Everyone would have been dead. Everyone. /watchoutfortheimpendingexplosion.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like a lame chapter... hope it isn't all Minato and Nard circle jerking each other.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2014)

Minato's last ever fight was backing up Gai.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

Sutol said:


> So Kishimoto just repeated the Itachi & Sasuke scene with Minato & Naruto.
> 
> How original.



peralels and shit. 

but this time, minato sucks on every level as an ET and didn't redeem himself at all. didn't even fucking TNJ sasuke like itachi did to naruto. 

fucking wasted potential


----------



## Deynard (Sep 4, 2014)

Ohhhh I GET IT.

Minato's flashbacks about how he came up with the idea of name Naruto, that's so Jiraiya will appear in this flashbacks. Hahahahhahahaha


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Eh, remember that Kishi lost his father just this year, perhaps this is what he wanted to say to his dad.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm just laughing because he couldn't give Naruto a hug


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 4, 2014)

Jiraiya IS the child of prophecy


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Eh, remember that Kishi lost his father just this year, perhaps this is what he wanted to say to his dad.


I was gonna insult him but..


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 4, 2014)

What's wrong with tnj?
A vilain needs tnj, but Minato does not?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Overall I think it's a touching chapter, but still nothing to the plot.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2014)

Kurama is still tsundere.


----------



## X Pain X (Sep 4, 2014)

Kurama flipped off Naruto :lol


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Overall I think it's a touching chapter, but still nothing to the plot.



It was a farewell chapter to end the arc. Plenty of plots found closure in this chapter, KakaObito, NaruMina, HashiMada. So we couldn't reasonably expect any new plot to be revealed in this chapter. That's what next chapter will be for.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

True, didn't expect a farewell that soon though, I thought the hokages would stay for a while.


----------



## X Pain X (Sep 4, 2014)

Kakashi lost his Sharingan confirmed :lol:


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 4, 2014)

Well,every kages went away...mmm...what a pity...I'd have liked some Naruto interaction with Hashirama and Hiruzen...oh well.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanking OBITO. WOW. LOL


----------



## Misha (Sep 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Eh, remember that Kishi lost his father just this year, perhaps this is what he wanted to say to his dad.



RIP ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> Kakashi lost his Sharingan confirmed :lol:



Kakashi losing his sharingan is obvious ever since he got it from phoenix Obito.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopefully brief time skip from next chap till the end at 700.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice Chapter. But i dunno why think i think this chapter has got no good moment other than madara and hashirama. Naruto and minato , obito and kakashi feels repeatative.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 4, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> Kurama flipped off Naruto :lol



he wants to fuck him :amazed


----------



## takL (Sep 4, 2014)

maddys last words from a reliable jp spo
"...as brothers-in-arms...huh...well... in that...case... we...too... can..."


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 4, 2014)

Madara just *had* to be redeemed in the end... classic Kishit. -_-


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 4, 2014)

takl, where i can find this reliable jp source?


----------



## takL (Sep 4, 2014)

just google ｆor 漫画百裂拳

im fed up with those thankless beggers.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks you...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

The feelings I felt when I realized how quickly Naruto went from smiles and laughs to crying when Minato was going back to "other side", crazy.


----------



## Sin3dd (Sep 4, 2014)

Chapter 691: Congratiulations
Happy 17th Birthday, Naruto!
The long WAR is finally over, Hogoromo "resurrects" for a few moments the Kages I don't know nuthin about and again and again, Kakashi talks with Obito. Really, leave Obito alone! He's dead, he's not immortal, he's not Orochimaru!
Madara got his final words before his death. He didn't had the chance to show his true powers after Infinite Tsukuyomi, damn you Black Zetsu!
Hashirama & Madara were friends and rivals at the same time, they had different conceptions about the Shinobi world.
Also, the Edo Kages are gone forever! Adios Hashirama, Adios Minato, Adio Hiruzen. why they didn't show Tobirama? Whatever!
Now, the only thing that they need to solve is to save the others from the nest. What if they are already dead? laugh. I know it won't happen.
I really want a 2nd match Naruto VS. Sasuke for the title of Hokage and Kishimoto can end the manga.


----------



## Rai (Sep 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Ok, so the guy that posted the spoiler pic on Baidu, has this
> 
> 众影帰って行く!
> 四代目モクナルトちに対话を促した ！
> ...



I got it from the original source; not baidu


----------



## takL (Sep 5, 2014)

pseudo japanese by baidu. 





GoDMasteR said:


> thanks you...


sry i didnt mean u. 
i meant to say it was irreverent of kakashi and co not to thank the former 5 kages at all for lending their powers to bring the them back.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2014)

Brothers in arms .


----------



## takL (Sep 5, 2014)

As the battle raged high
And though they did hurt me so bad
In the fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brother in arms

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But it's written in the starlight
And every line in your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms


----------



## Cloudane (Sep 5, 2014)

The world is finally no longer in dire straits 


The feeeeeeeeeeels ;~;


----------



## MisunderstoodMassacre (Sep 5, 2014)

Madara's death almost had me in tears....


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 5, 2014)

*congratulations, kishi*

you just pulled a neon genesis evangelion moment

[YOUTUBE]Ma37MgOjhtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2014)

Naruto should end like this.


----------



## Bissen (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh, I bet SakuKaka shippers were all over the place 





I mean, it was even enough for ME to start shipping them a little, and I care about none else but TsunadexJiraiya


----------

